# Mathews rumors !!!!



## winmag458 (Mar 27, 2014)

but what is coming?


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm hearing a 38-39" ata ChillX. Built off the Apex 8 platform.

not sure why they would discontinue the hunting bow models such as the Creed and Chill though.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

rattlinman said:


> I'm hearing a 38-39" ata ChillX. Built off the Apex 8 platform.
> 
> not sure why they would discontinue the hunting bow models such as the Creed and Chill though.


That would be cool.


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

I would prefer limb stops on a Chill R. I will wait and see before I make a purchase.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> not sure why they would discontinue the hunting bow models such as the Creed and Chill though.


Agreed! Add the ZXT to that. As it's the most affordable.


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

that would be awesome for a target bow, the longer chill x


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

camosolo said:


> I would prefer limb stops on a Chill R. I will wait and see before I make a purchase.


They already have that. Rock Mods.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

The word is their release is going to be HUGE. I have zero details because they are the most tight lipped manufacture I've ever seen.... However, I have heard they are going to make some big releases


----------



## skiisme753 (Jan 15, 2013)

Wouldn't surprise me they got rid of these bows. Apex, Helium, and the Monsters have been out for a long time. Get rid of ZXT because it's cheaper and faster than the Creed XS. Hopefully they come out with a new target bow. I would guess they will also come out with a new hunting bow around 30" ATA to fit between the creed XS and the chill R.


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Still waiting for them to come with a 30-31 inch Mr6 that does 345ibo or more. I think they'd sell the heck out of it.


----------



## Strodav (Apr 25, 2012)

Keep hearing that they will be coming out with a new shoot through riser target bow.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Strodav said:


> Keep hearing that they will be coming out with a new shoot through riser target bow.


You never know


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

skiisme753 said:


> They already have that. Rock Mods.


No the rock mods hit the cable not the limb.


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

Interesting! We shall see in early November.


----------



## CaptainClutch (Jun 3, 2013)

Carbon bows maybe????


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

they could just keep them.....there's a lot of letters ,in the alphabet they can still use!


----------



## Dieselmathews (Jan 8, 2013)

Heard that they are completely redoing the chill. New riser and all.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Dieselmathews said:


> Heard that they are completely redoing the chill. New riser and all.


The chill could be an awesome bow. IMHO, the easiest drawing bow on the market, so there is a lot of speed left in those cams. Ditch the waffles, add some drawstops, and shed a little weight and voila!!


But....Mathews has missed out on the little things that make a bow great for about the last 5 years.......so I expect the same this year. More mediocrity is my guess.


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Big mathews fan, but since the the z7 came out they have done nothing but put out the same ol stuff every year. I would call them "fillers" they are throwing out different varieties of each bow until matt figures out that next big hit. I highly doubt itll be this year. He's had 5 years. Cmon dude


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

How do you ditch the waffles and save weight?


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard they're going to reinvent the wheel this year.


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

MJR said:


> How do you ditch the waffles and save weight?


Uhhhhhhh.........design a riser that doesn't look like a kitchen appliance, that is also lighter?


----------



## MJR (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice example. Could you be more specific?


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

My dealer confirmed that the Chill is history as of this week. Couldn't order a new one from Mathews if you wanted to.


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Put the new cam on c4 that's a heck of a riser


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

In my opinion mathews makes the best looking and functioning bows out there, and the only thing im really hoping for is a 32 to 35 ata solocam maybe a creed xl or something similar. So many mathews haters.. I think a lot of people are just mad that mathews bows always shoot so well and no other manufacturer can make a better bow.. haha


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

We're all just darn lucky to have all the options to choose from. All five or six top name brands put out awesome products.

But we all know, Hoyt and Mathews are just a little better. :wink:

J/K


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

China waffles? I prefer American made speed


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Come on, the Chill R ain't slow is it?


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

No.


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

Yea, yes.


shooter74 said:


> Put the new cam on c4 that's a heck of a riser


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah im so angry


erichall84 said:


> So many mathews haters.. I think a lot of people are just mad that mathews bows always shoot so well and no other manufacturer can make a better bow.. haha


----------



## onlyaspike (Apr 16, 2007)

Im kinda surprised the Chill is on its way out....IMO, its the best Mathews Ive shot to date. It draws so smooth @ 70# and with the Rock Mods I think the Backwall is perfect. I had a E32 this year also....My Chill draws easier/smoother, is quieter at the shot, and is just as fast as my E32 was. I prefer the 7" BH and the 30" ATA over the ChillR's 6"BH and 33 ATA also....But thats just me.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Ridley said:


> The chill could be an awesome bow. IMHO, the easiest drawing bow on the market, so there is a lot of speed left in those cams. Ditch the waffles, add some drawstops, and shed a little weight and voila!!
> 
> 
> But....Mathews has missed out on the little things that make a bow great for about the last 5 years.......so I expect the same this year. More mediocrity is my guess.


The waffle design has helped them shed weight. Which is the reason the chill r is only 3.9 lbs. rock mods are draw stops..


----------



## BIP (Apr 30, 2013)

skiisme753 said:


> They already have that. Rock Mods.


Close......but still not limb stops.


----------



## river rat23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Even the Mathews faithful that I hunt or shoot with have started to lose that sparkle in their eyes for the new Mathews bows over the last couple/few years. I currently shoot the mr6 and the helim and love them both, but I understand where they're coming from, as I kinda started to lose it also. Ive shot the creed and the chill and liked em both, but there just isn't any GOOD reason to put down the old monsters or helims and pick up any of their new bows. They haven't made anything crazy-different/innovative since the rollout of their speed bows or the unveiling of the helim IMO. You have big name companies like hoyt and bowtech coming out with some AWESOME machines, such as the carbon spyder, experience, the rpm 360, and the carbon knight/overdrive. You may not like them, but they are shaking things up a bit, changing things, keeping buyers excited. Heck, even Obsession is throwing their hat in the ring with the rising popularity of the Phoenix. That bow looks crazy good, as do most of the carbon bows out now. To sum up the rambling, I just believe that Mathews NEEDS to shake things up and come out with something to get all of us Mathews shooters excited again, or they'll start getting left behind. Come on Mathews, don't make me sell the MR6 to buy a carbon spyder....:sad:


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

So, I gave this some more thought after posting about the Chill and Creed being discontinued. Here are more of my thoughts:

By dropping the Helium, ZXT and target bows, they are rid of the solid limb bows. Split limbs seem to be the future.

Shorten the Chill - offer a 28" Chill XS. This keeps decent speed in a short ata bow.

Preload the limbs more on the Chill R and add 20 fps - the Chill SS, 350 fps to replace the Monster 5

Build on the Apex 8 (as I already said) - Chill XL, 39" ata 7-7 1/2" bh

here's the puzzler: if the Creed goes, what single cam bow to introduce? Maybe a Chill R with a single cam...like the Z7 Magnum or the Monster 8?

Just thoughts.....let's see how close I am.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

river rat23 said:


> Even the Mathews faithful that I hunt or shoot with have started to lose that sparkle in their eyes for the new Mathews bows over the last couple/few years. I currently shoot the mr6 and the helim and love them both, but I understand where they're coming from, as I kinda started to lose it also. Ive shot the creed and the chill and liked em both, but there just isn't any GOOD reason to put down the old monsters or helims and pick up any of their new bows. They haven't made anything crazy-different/innovative since the rollout of their speed bows or the unveiling of the helim IMO. You have big name companies like hoyt and bowtech coming out with some AWESOME machines, such as the carbon spyder, experience, the rpm 360, and the carbon knight/overdrive. You may not like them, but they are shaking things up a bit, changing things, keeping buyers excited. Heck, even Obsession is throwing their hat in the ring with the rising popularity of the Phoenix. That bow looks crazy good, as do most of the carbon bows out now. To sum up the rambling, I just believe that Mathews NEEDS to shake things up and come out with something to get all of us Mathews shooters excited again, or they'll start getting left behind. Come on Mathews, don't make me sell the MR6 to buy a carbon spyder....:sad:


Brother, I hate to even comment because I get the impression you are in the mood for something new...but coming from my side - a recent convert to Mathews just in the last couple of years....if you don't like the Chill series over the Monsters...ie the Chill R and the Chill X, then I say roll with it.

The Chill X has got to be the best shooting bow I have ever flung an arrow from. If they come out with a longer ata, they will simply dominate, as they always have. And when I put rock mods on the Chill, I couldn't sell my MR6 fast enough. I think Mathews has taken the road that Hoyt has walked for several years - build it well, improve each year, and just build a solid, dependable bow. I still cant tell the difference in a Carbon Spyder and a Carbon Element...other than the Spyder is better.

To all his own, but I think a lot of folks that say Mathews has lost their sparkle....are looking for the wrong kind of sparkle... IMO :wink:


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

rattlinman said:


> So, I gave this some more thought after posting about the Chill and Creed being discontinued. Here are more of my thoughts:
> 
> By dropping the Helium, ZXT and target bows, they are rid of the solid limb bows. Split limbs seem to be the future.
> 
> ...


I agree with most of this. 2 items I would add:
1. If they add 20 fps to the chill r it will be 360 ibo. Which is what I think they will do.
2. The new "creed" will be a 6" brace 30" ata solocam


----------



## kyoutdoors26 (Jan 14, 2014)

GOBLE4ME said:


> I heard today the Mathews will be discontinuing the following bows:
> 
> Apex 7 & 8
> Chill
> ...


I heard the same thing and they're discontinuing the downforce rest.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think you'll make the target crowd happy with non adjustable yoke cams.

You'd think it wouldn't take a decent engineer long to fix that problem.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm actually fan of the waffle grid riser from a structural integrity stand point. It allows them to build very strong, very light risers with 6061 series aluminum while everyone else has had to move to 7071 series in order to shave weight. 

The waffle grid works, it's not going anywhere unless it's replaced with the honeycomb but that would inflate costs quite a bit. I don't expect to see limb stops either. The rock mods work, and I think they'll be standard on all of their two-cam bows. 

I'd expect to see a 30-32", 6" brace, 350fps hunting bow in two cam, and probably a similar single cam hunting bow but at 336-340fps. 

Everyone was wanting a 35" ATA bow but Mathews has had the Prestige out since 2006 which is 35.5" ATA with a 332([email protected]")IBO rating. I'm shooting a 29/50 Prestige right now with 330grain arrows at 285fps. Crazy easy to shoot.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

skynight said:


> I don't think you'll make the target crowd happy with non adjustable yoke cams.
> 
> You'd think it wouldn't take a decent engineer long to fix that problem.


I think you're right. I mostly hunt and shoot in a league in the winter. But the lack of adjustability in some of these bows is a real pain to me. The only bow Ive ever owned without yokes I was satisfied with was a G5 Prime. I just won't consider anything without them anymore except a G5. And even with G5 if you have tuning issues you don't have many options.
I liked my Z7 but would have liked something much longer ATA. Something like a Drenalin at 34ATA. BUt these companies discontinue some really good bows because people just won't buy anything that isn't at least 330 IBO.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah. I'm real curious, after dropping all these solocams, what new ones are they going to come out with. I'd be real interested in one with a little longer ATA with a nice smooth draw. Unfortunately, the demand for speed will probably negate a smooth drawing solocam in the lineup.


----------



## Chiro_Archer (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm not getting any hopes up till I see something, kinda been reluctant to see anything new or exciting the past couple years


----------



## dlamb11 (Feb 27, 2014)

rattlinman said:


> So, I gave this some more thought after posting about the Chill and Creed being discontinued. Here are more of my thoughts:
> 
> By dropping the Helium, ZXT and target bows, they are rid of the solid limb bows. Split limbs seem to be the future.
> 
> ...


ChillR is already at 352 ibo. That's with 75% rock mods. 

Shortening the Chill,again,already done. It's called the Chill sdx. 30 ata 330 ibo [email protected] 60lbs non the less. No need for a 28 ata chill. 

It will be interesting come November what they do release though.

If the chill line is phased out,is it just the Chill or the ChillR too?


----------



## mt_elkhunter (Feb 28, 2010)

I am hearing a Ted Nugent signature series


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

chill gone, creed gone, helim gone, prob creed xs as well. cleaning house. better be something worth while.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

BeastofEast said:


> chill gone, creed gone, helim gone, prob creed xs as well. cleaning house. better be something worth while.


Creed xs, chill r and chill x will stay in the lineup another year


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

I hope they're cleaning house to make room for something special. 

If you guys saw what Bear Archery just put out, it's the same as their last year stuff. Changed BH and ATA with a different name and color option.

I think it's time Mathews puts out a faster ChillR and a solocam respectively. I shot a ChillR today and at 70lb, it felt like 60. They can pull so much more speed out of that platform without making a harsh drawing torture bow...as is called The Full Throttle.


----------



## alecsz7 (Sep 20, 2012)

A carbon creed xs extreme. Perfect!!


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

It's a great bow for close range hunting but you want that even lighter? It weighs next to nothing as of now.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Angel King said:


> If you guys saw what Bear Archery just put out, it's the same as their last year stuff. Changed BH and ATA with a different name and color option.


and new risers, and new cams. Their new bows look pretty impressive.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

If you like them, I'm glad for you. I think they look cool. I thought last year's looked cool too. They look the same.

Bears, in my hands, have felt a bit unrefined compared to the Hoyts, Mathews and a few other of the other top brands.

If they want to charge $800-$900 for their top lines, I feel they need to be a bit more polished. Otherwise, sell them at $700 and make a killing.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

I was hoping the rumors were that they were going out of buisness.


----------



## Prisoner$ (Aug 31, 2014)

Mathews does so much for archery, can't figure out why they have so many haters on here.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I was hoping the rumors were that they were going out of buisness.


Yeah that's a logical answer... Elite will go long before Mathews... At least Mathews actually gives back, and not just to the sport...to kids and the proceeds from lost camo goes to missions across the globe. So yeah...Mathews going out of business is a great idea...


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I was hoping the rumors were that they were going out of buisness.


Great response. Wish an American company that employs many people go out of buisness. Now I see why we hunters are our own worst enemy.


----------



## imgoinghunting8 (Jan 26, 2012)

I work in a archery shop and i was talking to some of the guys from Mathews and was asking about whats going to be new for 2015 for Mathews. They were extremely tight lipped about it but i asked them if they were going to maybe venture into carbon they simply laughed and said no. Mostly due to the fact that i would assume the Geo Grid riser which reduces wait almost as much as most carbon bows. Also the process to make a carbon bow is very expensive and require a lot of designing and engineering behind them.


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

I heard Wal-Mart bought them out and will now be sold at Wal-Mart pro shops.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

I heard Mathews will relocate to Syria for cheaper labor costs.:set1_thinking:


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thats ok w me im not interested in paying $1000 for a plastic bow anyway. .


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Ryjax said:


> The waffle design has helped them shed weight. Which is the reason the chill r is only 3.9 lbs. rock mods are draw stops..


Ever ACTUALLY weighed one? It's not 3.95lbs, lol. 

Go 7075 and make it lighter. And, while they are at it, try to make a riser that doesn't look like a toy. Other companies can seem to make a stiff, light riser while not making it look ridiculous......why can't Mathews?


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

orthopt said:


> that would be awesome for a target bow, the longer chill x


It's a great target bow now could not ask for anything else


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

lunghit said:


> Great response. Wish an American company that employs many people go out of buisness. Now I see why we hunters are our own worst enemy.


He does not know any better he shoots a bowtech


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

orthopt said:


> that would be awesome for a target bow, the longer chill x


It's a great target bow now could not ask for anything else


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

Because they shot the bow with the most lean crappy handle ......and I am talking about elite


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Opinions on looks vary. Many grown men and women are buying them toy looking bows. It' a structurally sound design. In bows, structures, etc,...etc....

As far as material, Mathews can use whatever material they choose to. They can spaceship it to Pandora and build a bow out of Unoptanium if they really wanted to. $8 million dollars per bow MSRP.

If they're not, it's because they don't have the need, i.e. They make loads of money at status quo, or it's just not financially feasible. Probably bit of both. Sorry to say they're likely better at business than you and me. They'll make that drastic change when they start to lose sales over a few years. 

We're very lucky to have so many good bow companies to choose from. But the answer to why don't they do this or that is clear.

Also, with so many similar looking bows, it's the only gridlock design/look. Ugly or not, they've got that market to themselves, which equals $$$$$€€££¥¥$$$$$$.

Now would you give up the gridlock and make a Hoyt, Bear, whatever lookalike?


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Prisoner$ said:


> Mathews does so much for archery, can't figure out why they have so many haters on here.


X2 I have never heard a more stand up good Christian man who contributes more to the sport than Matt McPhearson. If you don't like the product understood but to bash the company is unfounded he happens to be a great businesman and engineer a rare combination. Many don't like that their preferred company gets beat in the sport of business by Mathews but to hate on them is simply showing ones own poor character they do it all the right way!


----------



## VAbowman (Jan 1, 2014)

They need to make a new Helium. Love that bow.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Ryjax said:


> Yeah that's a logical answer... Elite will go long before Mathews... At least Mathews actually gives back, and not just to the sport...to kids and the proceeds from lost camo goes to missions across the globe. So yeah...Mathews going out of business is a great idea...


Elite going before Mathews?? You must be on crack?? That's why we stole Levi from you lol! We took that money and invested it while Mathews continues to make the same bows year after year with no innovation. Made the ChillX to basically be a copy spec wise for the Energy series. The Monster series only thing that evolved that was worth talking about. What's next this year Helium Extreme? Why in the world would someone pay big money for a solocam?? Catch us if you can? Mathews has been caught and surpassed years ago! I live for the day when the most overrated company in the buzz is finally gone.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Elite going before Mathews?? You must be on crack?? That's why we stole Levi from you lol! Mathews making the same bows with no innovation. Made the ChillX to basically be a copy spec wise for the Energy series. The Monster series only thing that evolved that was slightly innovated. Why in the world would someone pay big money for a solocam?? Catch us if you can? Mathews has been caught and surpassed years ago! I live for the day when the most overrated company in the buzz is finally gone.


I think you would be very dissappointed to get a business lesson and see the market share of these respective companies Elite is a drop in the bucket compared to Mathews they could buy them out with a stroke of a pen if they deemed them a threat!


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

WEEGEE said:


> they could just keep them.....there's a lot of letters ,in the alphabet they can still use!


I know right....there is PSE and then there is DNA all thos dang letters.

CG


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2012)

what did elite innovate? What have they contributed to the archery industry? They get one guy to sign that shot mathews and all of the sudden they are mathews equal? Are you kidding me? The don't sell a quarter of the bows and aren't even close to being a "BIG" archery company. Mathews, HOYT, PSE all dwarf them. There's nothing wrong with elite bows but to say mathews has been caught and passed long ago is way off the mark if you look at the bows mathews produces.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

bghunter7777 said:


> I think you would be very dissappointed to get a business lesson and see the market share of these respective companies Elite is a drop in the bucket compared to Mathews they could buy them out with a stroke of a pen if they deemed them a threat!


Sure thing buddy! Levi is going to continue to drive your company into the ground! I think we are safe with our Binary cams. Have fun shooting the same ol junk. Mathews is only a name it's amazing how so many people don't see it!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I was hoping the rumors were that they were going out of buisness.



Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!..............Jesus Christ


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Sure thing buddy! Levi is going to continue to drive your company into the ground! I think we are safe with our Binary cams. Have fun shooting the same ol junk. Mathews is only a name it's amazing how so many people don't see it!


You really think 90% of people who buy bows even know who Levi Morgan is? My statement is a simple fact Elite make a great bow as do many companies but Elite is a fraction of Mathews in total sales and market capitalization. AT is a very small sampling of hyper passionate individuals we are not what drive the industry.

Mathews could easily just buy elite and shelf their bows or continue to sell them but they choose not to because Elite is not a threat to Mathews profiatability or at least not an ROI on what they would have to pay to buy Elite.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Elite going before Mathews?? You must be on crack?? That's why we stole Levi from you lol! We took that money and invested it while Mathews continues to make the same bows year after year with no innovation. Made the ChillX to basically be a copy spec wise for the Energy series. The Monster series only thing that evolved that was worth talking about. What's next this year Helium Extreme? Why in the world would someone pay big money for a solocam?? Catch us if you can? Mathews has been caught and surpassed years ago! I live for the day when the most overrated company in the buzz is finally gone.





Your own words...................... I "LIVE" for the day when the most overrated company in the buzz is finally gone.................................You dont "LIVE" very much then do you???........GET A LIFE!!!!.......I "LIVE" for so much more in life me.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Man guys, throw away your angst for one another lol.

Just bows here.....no one kissed your wife!!

These petty arguments are at best, lame.


----------



## Tonyg11780 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow.... its all 100% personal preference. I like Mathews (specifically the Mission line) because they fit me. Bowtech and PSE just feel cheap to me, but that's my opinion. Go with whatever works for you.

And for anyone that is truly knowledgeable with the Mathews bows....come on....do you really believe that they will kill the Creed and Chill lines? What else do they currently offer in the higher performance category?


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

rattlinman said:


> Brother, I hate to even comment because I get the impression you are in the mood for something new...but coming from my side - a recent convert to Mathews just in the last couple of years....if you don't like the Chill series over the Monsters...ie the Chill R and the Chill X, then I say roll with it.
> 
> The Chill X has got to be the best shooting bow I have ever flung an arrow from. If they come out with a longer ata, they will simply dominate, as they always have. And when I put rock mods on the Chill, I couldn't sell my MR6 fast enough. I think Mathews has taken the road that Hoyt has walked for several years - build it well, improve each year, and just build a solid, dependable bow. I still cant tell the difference in a Carbon Spyder and a Carbon Element...other than the Spyder is better.
> 
> To all his own, but I think a lot of folks that say Mathews has lost their sparkle....are looking for the wrong kind of sparkle... IMO :wink:


Agree completely. I hear all about this supposed dramatic innovation from other companies and don't really see it in reality. It is amazing what people do and don't consider innovation. Also, I'm not sure what people expect at this point from the bow companies.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I was hoping the rumors were that they were going out of buisness.


I'm sure this is facetious but what is it to you really? If you don't like their products dont' buy them. But wishing for people to be unemployed? Nice.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Sure thing buddy! Levi is going to continue to drive your company into the ground! I think we are safe with our Binary cams. Have fun shooting the same ol junk. Mathews is only a name it's amazing how so many people don't see it!


Levi hasn't done anything new or different than he did with a Mathews in his hand. He is a great archer no matter what he is shooting. Only in archery is there his ridiculous brand loyalty and brand hatred.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> Levi hasn't done anything new or different than he did with a Mathews in his hand. He is a great archery no matter what he is shooting. *Only in archery is there his ridiculous brand loyalty and brand hatred*.


I agree. I can't understand how a bow or a certain company can get someone so riled up. It's like the company did something to them personally.


----------



## pointndog (Jul 14, 2005)

Crickets I heard were saying the solo cams are getting phased out and before long they will all be dual cams. IMO I think they have plateaued with what they can do with a solocam. Their isnt anything wrong with their dual cam bows. My gripe with Matthews is I hate their grip.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

If they come out with anything better than the chill x I'm gonna have to buy it. Would love to see a longer axle to axle chill x.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

pointndog said:


> My gripe with Matthews is I hate their grip.



POINTN...you know, there are companies that do sell grips that fit Mathews bows??...I've got them on two of my bows...also, the Mathews focus grip is not bad...just sayn.

It's ok to prefer another brand of bow...


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

gwm said:


> I agree. I can't understand how a bow or a certain company can get someone so riled up. It's like the company did something to them personally.


And guys act like you get stock certificates with every bow you buy. I just buy and shoot bows. Over the years I have found the Mathews products to shoot well for me. I've tried 'em all. Or almost all of 'em.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

i'll wager, there's a "shoot-through" on it's way.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

My gripe with Matthews is I hate their grip.[/QUOTE]

truth is that straight, almost vertical grip of theirs, is the best design for fitting the relaxed, "bone-to-bone" condition, your hand should be in.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Mr. October said:


> And guys act like you get stock certificates with every bow you buy. I just buy and shoot bows. Over the years I have found the Mathews products to shoot well for me. I've tried 'em all. Or almost all of 'em.


Ditto


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Mr. October said:


> Levi hasn't done anything new or different than he did with a Mathews in his hand. He is a great archer no matter what he is shooting. Only in archery is there his ridiculous brand loyalty and brand hatred.


Your right. Its comical that people think that Levi couldn't win with any bow.


----------



## ozarkhunter88 (Jun 23, 2014)

whatever they do come out with, I hope olive drab is offered as a finish.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

La Wildman said:


> Your own words...................... I "LIVE" for the day when the most overrated company in the buzz is finally gone.................................You dont "LIVE" very much then do you???........GET A LIFE!!!!.......I "LIVE" for so much more in life me.


Hahah that's what I got out of that guys posts


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

Mr. October said:


> *And guys act like you get stock certificates with every bow you buy.* I just buy and shoot bows. Over the years I have found the Mathews products to shoot well for me. I've tried 'em all. Or almost all of 'em.


Or they used their own money to pay for the other person's bow. Hopefully this mindset doesn't venture into other aspects of their life. Can you imagine how stupid some of this sounds if we substituted the bows for pants:

_"Bob, why are you wearing those pants? They're not what I would be wearing and they do nothing for me. I certaintly wouldn't be caught dead in them. I hate them! Larry wears these kind of pants and those are the only ones you should be wearing."_

I thought the "mean girl" thing was just with teenage girls. I guess one just has to get on AT to realize it inflicts grown men as well.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

whack n' stack said:


> Man guys, throw away your angst for one another lol.
> 
> Just bows here.....no one kissed your wife!!
> 
> These petty arguments are at best, lame.


Actually....I kissed both of their wives. One of them tasted like cherry chapstick, the other tasted like chicken! :wink: And then I wupped em' at a tournament the next day!! :mg:

I agree with you whack, I'm always amazed how a simple post about Mathews always draws out the dandys......


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Elite going before Mathews?? You must be on crack?? That's why we stole Levi from you lol! We took that money and invested it while Mathews continues to make the same bows year after year with no innovation. Made the ChillX to basically be a copy spec wise for the Energy series. The Monster series only thing that evolved that was worth talking about. What's next this year Helium Extreme? Why in the world would someone pay big money for a solocam?? Catch us if you can? Mathews has been caught and surpassed years ago! I live for the day when the most overrated company in the buzz is finally gone.


You need to take business classes young man... Mathews is the most stable company in the market...but you listen to all these fellow AT'ers that they are in a huge decline... Wrong... Study up then come talk to me


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

I was hoping for a 26 ata bow, it would make sneaking on to private lands much easier. Catch us if you can.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

pointndog said:


> Crickets I heard were saying the solo cams are getting phased out and before long they will all be dual cams. IMO I think they have plateaued with what they can do with a solocam. Their isnt anything wrong with their dual cam bows. My gripe with Matthews is I hate their grip.


I heard this too... The dual cam Monster line is their future. However they will still offer a solocam for the hardcore solocam shooters


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ryjax said:


> You need to take business classes young man... Mathews is the most stable company in the market...but you listen to all these fellow AT'ers that they are in a huge decline... Wrong... Study up then come talk to me




^^^x2^^^


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

gwm said:


> Or they used their own money to pay for the other person's bow. Hopefully this mindset doesn't venture into other aspects of their life. Can you imagine how stupid some of this sounds if we substituted the bows for pants:
> 
> _"Bob, why are you wearing those pants? They're not what I would be wearing and they do nothing for me. I certaintly wouldn't be caught dead in them. I hate them! Larry wears these kind of pants and those are the only ones you should be wearing."_
> 
> I thought the "mean girl" thing was just with teenage girls. I guess one just has to get on AT to realize it inflicts grown men as well.


And "I always wore xxx brand pants but just tried on a pair of yyy brand pants and like them and bought them. Now I have get rid of all my xxx brand pants and buy all yyy brand pants".


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Blah, blah, blah same post every September. Who the heck is this Levi cat everybody is talking about? Never heard of him. As far as companies go anybody with half of a brain should know that Hoyt rules the roost in sales. Go to a target shoot in Croatia or Brazil and take note of what bows you see on the line for compounds. Its all Hoyt for as far as you can see. 

Best I can tell with computer modeling the bows of today are all at warp speed. As far as physics is concerned a lever is a lever. The levers or cams of compound bows today have reached their pinnacle. All companies can do at this point is add bells and whistles and hope that feeble minded people will buy the same bows year after year. Anybody who has been around archery for any length of time will tell you they were shooting over 300 fps 20 years ago. The bows of today are magnificent to look at and come in all sizes and colors. Some of this can be attributed to advancements in manufacturing but its mostly just marketing. Truth is these are your daddy's bow.:wink:

It is simply the laws of physics. There is only so much energy available in the system of a compound bow. As far as speed is concerned there is only two ways to improve it. One way is to lengthen the power stroke which increases the time the bowstring is in contact with the arrow thus allowing for greater energy transfer. The second is to increase the draw weight which increases the total amount of stored energy when the bow is at full draw. 

The only thing that we will see from Mathews or any bow company on this planet for 2015 is a higher price tag. And that you can take to the bank.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Thread unsubscribed. I was hoping to hear something about new bows. Fail.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Angel King said:


> Opinions on looks vary. Many grown men and women are buying them toy looking bows. It' a structurally sound design. In bows, structures, etc,...etc....
> 
> As far as material, Mathews can use whatever material they choose to. They can spaceship it to Pandora and build a bow out of Unoptanium if they really wanted to. $8 million dollars per bow MSRP.
> 
> ...



One thing you got right, Mathews is certainly good at business and marketing, because if their bows had to stand on their own merits, nobody would be buying them. I don't think a single person could honestly say a Mathews anything is close to being the best bow in any line. The Chill series is the only thing even remotely close, but it still needs work to be a contender. Far better bows out there at the moment. 

I'm not a hater though, I'd love to see Mathews blow everyone out of the water this year. I just hope they un fuglify their stuff while they are doing it. Besides the chill, the z7 was their last good bow, so they have certainly had enough time to come up with something phenominal......just a matter of if they ran out of engineering talent along the way.

I missed out on a new bow this year since OB couldn't get me a bow in a reasonable amount of time. If Mathews makes something spectacular this year, I can guarantee that's what I'll buy. If they can get a REAL 350-355 out of the chill-r platform, have a real wall(that comes as standard, not a bolt on accessory) still have a good valley, shave some real world weight, I'm in, even with a fugtastic riser.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ridley said:


> One thing you got right, Mathews is certainly good at business and marketing, because if their bows had to stand on their own merits, nobody would be buying them. I don't think a single person could honestly say a Mathews anything is close to being the best bow in any line. The Chill series is the only thing even remotely close, but it still needs work to be a contender. Far better bows out there at the moment.
> 
> I'm not a hater though, I'd love to see Mathews blow everyone out of the water this year. I just hope they un fuglify their stuff while they are doing it. Besides the chill, the z7 was their last good bow, so they have certainly had enough time to come up with something phenominal......just a matter of if they ran out of engineering talent along the way.
> 
> I missed out on a new bow this year since OB couldn't get me a bow in a reasonable amount of time. If Mathews makes something spectacular this year, I can guarantee that's what I'll buy. If they can get a REAL 350-355 out of the chill-r platform, have a real wall(that comes as standard, not a bolt on accessory) still have a good valley, shave some real world weight, I'm in, even with a fugtastic riser.


I'm not sure how someone could objectively shoot a Mathews and have to many negative things to say problem is people formulate opionion long before shooting.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

bghunter7777 said:


> I'm not sure how someone could objectively shoot a Mathews and have to many negative things to say problem is people formulate opionion long before shooting.


Sounds like you haven't shot very many other bows. Sure, they are great bows, if you haven't shot much of what the competition offers. I don't see how anyone could objectively shoot one and have many positive things to say about one, and my opinion is never formulated before I shoot anything.

Lets start with some facts..... Mathews single cams are stiff to draw for the performance you get. They have a shallow valley, and are adjusted by changing a goofy rubber limb stop thickness  Draw specific cams which make reselling more difficult.

How is that not crazily outdated when other companies off faster cams, easier to draw cams, that are also draw length adjustable and have a true valley adjustment, not a different rubber grommet? The day of single cam is way past gone, and IMO their single cam lineup is abysmal.

The Chill series is good. But it has the mushiest back wall in all of archery, unless you bolt on an accessory do-dad.....that other companies offer as an adjustment to their cam from the factory. Draw length is also module adjusted, while competition has adjustment built in. They also ship all of them with perhaps the cheapest looking, and most uncomfortable grip ever devised, in the abomination they call the focus grip, or with an extremely over chunky wood grip as an option....while the competition has nicely formed wood grips that are just as torque free, yet far classier and comfortable.

None of their bows are all that quiet, or that vibration free, or do anything else of any other significance. 

Like I said, they are perfectly fine bows and most everyone would be happy with one........if you never examined what else was actually available on the market.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ridley said:


> Sounds like you haven't shot very many other bows. Sure, they are great bows, if you haven't shot much of what the competition offers. I don't see how anyone could objectively shoot one and have many positive things to say about one, and my opinion is never formulated before I shoot anything.
> 
> Lets start with some facts..... Mathews single cams are stiff to draw for the performance you get. They have a shallow valley, and are adjusted by changing a goofy rubber limb stop thickness  Draw specific cams which make reselling more difficult.
> 
> ...




Sound to me like a local dealer I knew who had his dealership pulled. I think many would disagree with your evaluation but bows are subjective so we are all entitled to an opinion


----------



## CambowAZ (Mar 15, 2014)

bghunter7777 said:


> X2 I have never heard a more stand up good Christian man who contributes more to the sport than Matt McPhearson. If you don't like the product understood but to bash the company is unfounded he happens to be a great businesman and engineer a rare combination. Many don't like that their preferred company gets beat in the sport of business by Mathews but to hate on them is simply showing ones own poor character they do it all the right way!


I 100% agree… Matt Mcphearson is a great man in every aspect. Archery would not be the same today without him. Shoot whatever you want… but when it comes to people… we all owe him respect.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

bghunter7777 said:


> Sound to me like a local dealer I knew who had his dealership pulled. I think many would disagree with your evaluation but bows are subjective so we are all entitled to an opinion


Ding ding ding we have a winner. lol Opinions don't mean a hill a beans to me unless I actually know you or have shot around you a bunch. I hope to see a longer chill x myself


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Angel King said:


> Thread unsubscribed. I was hoping to hear something about new bows. Fail.


Well it started that way until the trolls showed up...


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

Seems to me to more people bash ignorantly, the more they look pathetic


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.


Getting on here stroking your own ego about your kills makes you look like a child...just so you know. Also, 2014 bows are still being sold...so you cannot say that Elite far outsold Mathews...which I will not believe until I actually see cold hard numbers. Furthermore, I am going to give you a little lesson buddy...the "Name" Mathews has major brand recognition which is 99% of being a successful business.... Go to school and actually learn something before you get on here running your mouth.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.


Post your sales numbers and source. 
Nobody cares what animals you killed and you have no idea what hunting or shooting experiences others have. Some of us have been doing this a long time. 
It is clear you have some irrational hatred of Mathews so why do you troll a Mathews thread? It is ridiculous comments and responses like yours that make AT far less valuable than it once was.


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought this was a thread talking bout what mathews will bring out in 2015 not what did elite do in 2014. Maybe I was wrong. How about for once if you really have no intrest in a bow or bow company you stay of a thread bout said company? Bet that would solve all the school girl fighting.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


BBAAAHAHAHAHWHW

wow


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

I've added a couple more TROLLS to my ignore list because of this thread. Why they feel they need to come on threads like this and troll is beyond me. I am looking forward to all the new offerings just to see what is out there. I haven't bought anything but Mathews for the last 7 years and I'm not going to start now. Still like to see what others put out though.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ryjax said:


> Getting on here stroking your own ego about your kills makes you look like a child...just so you know. Also, 2014 bows are still being sold...so you cannot say that Elite far outsold Mathews...which I will not believe until I actually see cold hard numbers. Furthermore, I am going to give you a little lesson buddy...the "Name" Mathews has major brand recognition which is 99% of being a successful business.... Go to school and actually learn something before you get on here running your mouth.


^^^x2^^^


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

camosolo said:


> I've added a couple more TROLLS to my ignore list because of this thread. Why they feel they need to come on threads like this and troll is beyond me. I am looking forward to all the new offerings just to see what is out there. I haven't bought anything but Mathews for the last 7 years and I'm not going to start now. Still like to see what others put out though.


Truth. Still haven't found anything better than my prestige since 2006. At least from other companies. 

I've owned PSE, Elite, Darton, Hoyt, quest, prime, etc. I keep going back to that Prestige. Probably the most underrated bow of the last 10years.


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Im no fan boy but I don't believe Elite outsold Mathews for a second. Just in the number of dealerships has Mathews has to put them way ahead. I live right next to Elites headquarters where they assemble and ship everything out. Ive been in the place. Its a much smaller operation than I thought. Not many employees either. You have to remember Mathews also owns the Mission line of bows. Ive only seen Mathews plant on Tv but it looks like a huge operation compared to Elite.


----------



## Ridley (Dec 28, 2005)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.


Elite outsold Mathews? I don't think that is a factual statement. If not for AT, I wouldn't have ever even heard of Elite, whereas there is a Mathews dealer on every corner. The energy line isn't all that special IMO.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Every year over the past few years people come on here and talk about how Mathews is dropping the Apex series and putting out a longer Monster-ish target bow, and every year those people are disappointed. I doubt theyre going to completely change their business model by drastically altering how they release bows. Mathews has been very predictable and most Mathews shooters I meet are very happy with their Apex series bows. They MAY come out with a longer ChillX style target bow but it will not replace the Apex bows.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

thare1774 said:


> Every year over the past few years people come on here and talk about how Mathews is dropping the Apex series and putting out a longer Monster-ish target bow, and every year those people are disappointed. I doubt theyre going to completely change their business model by drastically altering how they release bows. Mathews has been very predictable and most Mathews shooters I meet are very happy with their Apex series bows. They MAY come out with a longer ChillX style target bow but it will not replace the Apex bows.


The Apex bows will no longer be sold... They are discontinued. They may release another "Apex" style bow though


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I agree 2X with what the prices will be like. Lets not forget the NASP program. National Archery in the Schools Program. ( Future Archers ).


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.


What an odd individual, exactly how did you come to the conclusion that Elite sales surpassed Mathews in 2014!? Thats right, you just completely made it up as you have no idea how many bows ANY company has sold this year. I dont shoot either company's bows but that is an incredibly stupid comment. And then you went on to call your hunting experiences a "career", are you Ted Nugent or Levi Morgan? Your entire post is an epic fail.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ryjax said:


> The Apex bows will no longer be sold... They are discontinued. They may release another "Apex" style bow though


They have to at least keep an Apex style bow in the line up be it a new design or old design. Too many dedicated solo cam target shooters that dont want to shoot a Monster style target bow.


----------



## Ptoid (Mar 8, 2014)

You guys need a hobby to get away from meta archery squabbling. Fantasy football? Scrap booking?


----------



## Numbers624 (Nov 18, 2013)

thare1774 said:


> What an odd individual, exactly how did you come to the conclusion that Elite sales surpassed Mathews in 2014!? Thats right, you just completely made it up as you have no idea how many bows ANY company has sold this year. I dont shoot either company's bows but that is an incredibly stupid comment. And then you went on to call your hunting experiences a "career", are you Ted Nugent or Levi Morgan? Your entire post is an epic fail.


Being the nerd that I am, I follow companies in the tech field, etc. You'll see some post sales numbers as a means of helping to drive up stock prices or get analysts to jump on board. Since that really isnt' an issue for either company I think you'll be hard-pressed to find actual sales numbers for either company. You'll have to look at the dealer networks of both. I'm a WI boy and like Matthews but also have shot Diamond and Hoyt. Not sure how you came up with sales numbers that probably arent' available outside of the company, and more than likely you have one number and not another.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

The Energy series will out sell any model for Mathewa in 2014. I'm going to let you Mathews fanboys have your pride! I will end this BS with Mathews Sucks and have a nice day, lol.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> The Energy series will out sell any model for Mathewa in 2014. I'm going to let you Mathews fanboys have your pride! I will end this BS with Mathews Sucks and have a nice day, lol.


Lol I think it's past your bedtime


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Numbers624 said:


> Being the nerd that I am, I follow companies in the tech field, etc. You'll see some post sales numbers as a means of helping to drive up stock prices or get analysts to jump on board. Since that really isnt' an issue for either company I think you'll be hard-pressed to find actual sales numbers for either company. You'll have to look at the dealer networks of both. I'm a WI boy and like Matthews but also have shot Diamond and Hoyt. Not sure how you came up with sales numbers that probably arent' available outside of the company, and more than likely you have one number and not another.


You are absolutely correct...but I think you quoted the wrong person lol.. Elite fan boys love to run their mouth about how elite's sales are killing Mathews sales when in reality none of us have a clue.. Which is why I stated that I would believe it when I see it.


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

My feelings are destroyed. Thanks for the intelligent backed by numbers and proper sources... changed my outlook on the entire archery industry.


Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> The Energy series will out sell any model for Mathewa in 2014. I'm going to let you Mathews fanboys have your pride! I will end this BS with Mathews Sucks and have a nice day, lol.


----------



## zachbb42 (Dec 24, 2008)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> The Energy series will out sell any model for Mathewa in 2014. I'm going to let you Mathews fanboys have your pride! I will end this BS with Mathews Sucks and have a nice day, lol.


You calling anyone a fan boy with your elite avatar and elite's are the best talk is comical.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> The Energy series will out sell any model for Mathewa in 2014. I'm going to let you Mathews fanboys have your pride! I will end this BS with Mathews Sucks and have a nice day, lol.


For some reason when I read this dudes post I think of this⬇

Joe Dirt Def Lepperd Sucks: http://youtu.be/tWaiv9eei00


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

That video was to funny. My wife asked why I burst out laughing so hard.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

camosolo said:


> That video was to funny. My wife asked why I burst out laughing so hard.


I know.... I just picture Kid Rock saying Elite rules and Mathews sucks Dirt...😀


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Numbers624 said:


> Being the nerd that I am, I follow companies in the tech field, etc. You'll see some post sales numbers as a means of helping to drive up stock prices or get analysts to jump on board. Since that really isnt' an issue for either company I think you'll be hard-pressed to find actual sales numbers for either company. You'll have to look at the dealer networks of both. I'm a WI boy and like Matthews but also have shot Diamond and Hoyt. Not sure how you came up with sales numbers that probably arent' available outside of the company, and more than likely you have one number and not another.


Re read my post, we are in agreement bud


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I live about 45 minutes away from Elite's headquarters and I dont know a single person who shoots one, but I do know many people who go out and buy a new Mathews every year. Elite may be popular on this site because they had their "cool kids shoot Elite" moment on AT, but even here in Elites local area most guys I talk to dont even know what Elite is. I highly doubt the energy series will outsell Mathews models.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

ChuckA84 said:


> I live about 45 minutes away from Elite's headquarters and I dont know a single person who shoots one, but I do know many people who go out and buy a new Mathews every year. Elite may be popular on this site because they had their "cool kids shoot Elite" moment on AT, but even here in Elites local area most guys I talk to dont even know what Elite is. I highly doubt the energy series will outsell Mathews models.


Exactly! I live about 10 mins from you. When I say Elite. Most guys look at me like I have 2 heads.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.


Your posts make you look ignorant. I'm guessing you're around 14 years of age.


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

IRISH_11 said:


> For some reason when I read this dudes post I think of this
> 
> Joe Dirt Def Lepperd Sucks: http://youtu.be/tWaiv9eei00


This is great


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

you all are about 14 yrs old grown men acting like teenagers in highschool


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

AZSpaniol said:


> Your posts make you look ignorant. I'm guessing you're around 14 years of age.


This ^^^^... He had to go because Mom called him to supper...


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

That's funny right there. I shoot elite but there isn't a chance in hell that happened. To many shoot Mathews solely because of the name be it a nice bow or not. Mathews or bust lol


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Lets talk about sales for 2014. Elite by far surpassed Mathews in sales last year with the Energy line. LA wildman I actually do have a life more than you will never know. I am pretty sure I have killed better quality animals in my career than your city dwelling arse. I need to take buisness classes to know that Mathews is just a name right ???? Lets talk about products. Mathews continues to make the same bogus products no innovation and slower bows. I see some redundancy from my last statements.




Keep "LIVING" the miserable little life you "LIVE" brother....lol


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Not a hater or anything, shoot what makes you happy... But I will never understand the whole fanboy mentality, Mathews does not make the "best" bows on the market blah blah.. And neither does Hoyt, Elite, Bowtech, OB, Martin, Xpedition, etc etc... Each has their own positives and negatives and I personally would never buy a bow just based on the name of the company printed on it... If someone is in the market for a bow and only shoots the new "brand X" bows than they are seriously selling themselves short.. Now a days every high end bow company makes a great product and has a lot to offer, I wish people would start trying out as many as possible and stop all this "mine is better than yours, crap"... The bow should pick you, not the other way around........ JMO


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Exactly. If you buy from one company only, your missing out. I'm going to add a PSE to my Hoyt and Mathews.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

On a thread related note, it would make complete sense for Mathews to drop both the Apex 7 & 8. Both have been out there for a long, long time. They are great bows and still winning on the world stage but there are thousands of them out on the used market. They can't be selling a lot of new ones anymore. 

I don't have an interest in the target market any more but it would be nice to see them come out with a longer target bow based on the Chill platform. It is an awesome setup to shoot. To me, the main downside of not having a single cam any more is how easy the solocams are to tune, and the fact that you could potentially repair most string and cable issues in the field. Or at least string issues. The Chill is a bit more of a challenge. And when I say in the field, I mean horse-backed 10 miles into a wilderness area.


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

No matter what they come out with its never gonna be enough.. People asked for a 35-36" Chill and they released the ChillX, and now people are still asking for an even longer ATA Chill?... How many variations of the same 2 bows can they possibly come out with, kinda like beating a dead horse to me... I'd like to see them release something completely unassociated with the Chill or Creed.. It's about time for something new


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't feel trying another brand is really of any benefit to me. I changed my truck brand this year (Chevy to Toyota) and that is because of all the issues and recalls that I kept having. My Mathews have not had this issue, in fact they have gotten better year after year. For those who complain about the grip, they truly have not tried a Mathews in the last 5 years as they have gotten better and better. Do I care if you try a Mathews, NO. 

Shoot what you like and fits you as I do. When something fits you, you have no need to look at the pretty shiny things someone else is offering (I almost fell for that). Am I missing out on anything not trying another brand, NO. The new Mathews offerings keep me more than interested, whether I buy them or not.

Maybe your life has other issues and that is why some feel the need to try other brands. I am happy and content with mine. Go ahead and trade your Ford for a Nissan, if it fits you, great, if not, go and get your Ford back.


----------



## nimh (Nov 26, 2011)

Im excited to see the 2015 line up.


----------



## shum2936 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm Very excited for the new Mathews release. It is for sure the one I will be paying more attention too and counting the days down. Really hope we aren't going to be dealt stale waffles again.


----------



## stillrunnin (Oct 6, 2009)

They need something new same old solocam and slow as molasses lol jk


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

erichall84 said:


> Thats ok w me im not interested in paying $1000 for a plastic bow anyway. .


You Talkin about a bowtech carbon knight ? Lol. I grabbed one off the shelf and thought it would melt out in the sun


----------



## ShamROC (Sep 9, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> I live about 45 minutes away from Elite's headquarters and I dont know a single person who shoots one, but I do know many people who go out and buy a new Mathews every year. Elite may be popular on this site because they had their "cool kids shoot Elite" moment on AT, but even here in Elites local area most guys I talk to dont even know what Elite is. I highly doubt the energy series will outsell Mathews models.





Bowtoons said:


> Exactly! I live about 10 mins from you. When I say Elite. Most guys look at me like I have 2 heads.


Same story here. I didn't even hear of Elite until I was trying out the 2014 line-up at Legends of Fall in Tully, NY. Traditions Archery in Rochester never even mentioned them when we were chatting about the best bows on the market in 2014 and Elite is in our backyard!


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

Elite bows really are great shooters, every bit as good as all the other top brands, but if someone has never shot anything other than a Mathews then how can you pass judgement?... Just bc they haven't been around forever doesn't mean anything... And if a bow shop has never heard of them then that kinda shows what they know... Just bc Mathews has been in buisiness for a long time doesn't mean their bows are any "better" than anybody else's...


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Elite bows really are great shooters, every bit as good as all the other top brands, but if someone has never shot anything other than a Mathews then how can you pass judgement?... Just bc they haven't been around forever doesn't mean anything... And if a bow shop has never heard of them then that kinda shows what they know... Just bc Mathews has been in buisiness for a long time doesn't mean their bows are any "better" than anybody else's...


I've shot Elite before. I couldn't ever get used to the grip, and with them refusing to fix the limb bolt issue I won't own another. To me the chill r with 85% mods is smoother than any of the Energy series. However the Hunter might have been one of the smoothest bows I've every shot.


----------



## dlamb11 (Feb 27, 2014)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> Elite bows really are great shooters, every bit as good as all the other top brands, but if someone has never shot anything other than a Mathews then how can you pass judgement?... Just bc they haven't been around forever doesn't mean anything... And if a bow shop has never heard of them then that kinda shows what they know... Just bc Mathews has been in buisiness for a long time doesn't mean their bows are any "better" than anybody else's...


I look at it this way. Elite wants to become Mathews. Most bow companies dream of being Mathews or Hoyt. So why shoot a elite,bowtech,obsession etc when they all model their bows from Mathews and Hoyt. 

Just shoot a Mathews or a Hoyt.


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

dlamb11 said:


> I look at it this way. Elite wants to become Mathews. Most bow companies dream of being Mathews or Hoyt. So why shoot a elite,bowtech,obsession etc when they all model their bows from Mathews and Hoyt.
> 
> Just shoot a Mathews or a Hoyt.


Wow....really? How does binary cams with duel limb stops, cable slides, flex guards, or dual static yokes sound like Mathews or Hoyt.


----------



## dlamb11 (Feb 27, 2014)

ky_bowhunter said:


> Wow....really? How does binary cams with duel limb stops, cable slides, flex guards, or dual static yokes sound like Mathews or Hoyt.


I meant that as most small companies want to become Mathews or Hoyt in the archery game/sales. They model most bows off what Pse,Mathews,Hoyt have done. They use the patients that have expired to make their bows. Why not just shoot a Mathews,Hoyt or Pse. It's same thing.

I have stops on my mods no need for limb stops. 

Dual cam system is better than binary. 

Yoke system is just fine on my chillR. 

The roller guard works just fine too. Don't need it to slide.

All I listed are what elite uses to be different. Does not mean it's the next big thing or necessary.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I like Mathews they always shoot very well and are dependable.


----------



## ky_bowhunter (Mar 5, 2007)

dlamb11 said:


> I meant that as most small companies want to become Mathews or Hoyt in the archery game/sales. They model most bows off what Pse,Mathews,Hoyt have done. They use the patients that have expired to make their bows. Why not just shoot a Mathews,Hoyt or Pse. It's same thing.
> 
> I have stops on my mods no need for limb stops.
> 
> ...


I would agree that all the bells and whistles are unnecessary. IMO what makes a bow a keeper or not are the specs. Grips and cams will be preference to what the shooter is looking for. I don't see Hoyt Mathews or PSE being ahead of anybody by leaps and bounds right now. I'm not biased either. I own a Hoyt, Bowtech and PSE and have owned a model from every company out there besides xpedition and bear. I will say that all the bows I've owned have all been good quality and had their strong and weak points. If any company out there were to offer me a deal on free bows I would gladly accept and shoot their bows for as long as I could. They all deserve respect IMO


----------



## Bentbolt (Sep 18, 2014)

I wish the would release before most hunting seasons start not in mid season.


----------



## mike11204 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> The Energy series will out sell any model for Mathewa in 2014. I'm going to let you Mathews fanboys have your pride! I will end this BS with Mathews Sucks and have a nice day, lol.


Ill admit im an "elite fanboy" I love shooting Elites and IMO they are the best shooting bows. That being said, you are a thread crapper. I am an archery nut and I started reading this thread to maybe get some insight into mathews new lineup. Mathews is low on my list for potential buys but theres no reason to be a dick about it. I wouldn't have even posted here if it werent for guys like you making the other elite fans look bad.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

mike11204 said:


> Ill admit im an "elite fanboy" I love shooting Elites and IMO they are the best shooting bows. That being said, you are a thread crapper. I am an archery nut and I started reading this thread to maybe get some insight into mathews new lineup. Mathews is low on my list for potential buys but theres no reason to be a dick about it. I wouldn't have even posted here if it werent for guys like you making the other elite fans look bad.


I don't understand why people bash others for what bow they prefer to shoot. I like Mathews, I like Elite, I like Pse, I shoot a Hoyt etc. the point is you like what you like.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I believe they may discontinue the Helium, and MR5 & 8... but i don't know about the creed & chill. Usually Mathews keeps a model around longer than that unless it just isn't selling. IDK..



GOBLE4ME said:


> I heard today the Mathews will be discontinuing the following bows:
> 
> Apex 7 & 8
> Chill
> ...


----------



## DEdestroyer350 (Dec 31, 2013)

dlamb11 said:


> I meant that as most small companies want to become Mathews or Hoyt in the archery game/sales. They model most bows off what Pse,Mathews,Hoyt have done. They use the patients that have expired to make their bows. Why not just shoot a Mathews,Hoyt or Pse. It's same thing.
> 
> I have stops on my mods no need for limb stops.
> 
> ...


You can't be serious?!... Sure up and coming companies want to have the longevity of Mathews or Hoyt but that's about as far as it goes.. As for the list of stuff that's "unnecessary", they are all personal preference.. For example limb stops give the bow a much more solid back wall, which some people prefer, but some people prefer a little "spongyness" so they like a cable stop... Dual cam, binary, hybrid, or solo cam systems are all completely different, all have their strengths and weaknesses, some like one some like another, doesn't make one any better than another.. And it's a proven fact that a fixed roller guard is a horrible design, which both Mathews and Hoyt use.. Cable slides or flex guards are a much more efficient system.... Of course everything "works", but it all doesn't work the same.. That's the beauty of our sport, with so many diff types of bows, cam systems, etc. out there everyone can shoot what suits them as an individual..... It's crazy how Mathews "fanboys" are the only group of "fanboys" that think their brand is the only one worth having and everything else is junk.. JMO but it's honestly a little snobbish... All high end bows made today are excellent and all are of the same caliber.. So let's give credit where credit is due.. Just bc you like it doesn't mean everything else is crap


----------



## GBUSA (Jun 6, 2013)

thare1774 said:


> They have to at least keep an Apex style bow in the line up be it a new design or old design. Too many dedicated solo cam target shooters that dont want to shoot a Monster style target bow.


Exactly!!
And so long as I can continue to get replacement cams and limbs For the C4's, Apex 7's I'll shoot them.
Luckily there are plenty of new and used current model Mathews target bows out and available.
Mathews can go build whatever their little hearts desire, no worries here.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

Bentbolt said:


> I wish the would release before most hunting seasons start not in mid season.


Dealers already get stuck with inventory. It used to be new bows weren't released by anyone until after the first of the year.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Im excited to see what mathews produces for 15. Im hopinh for the best shooting most accurate solocam of all time!


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

dlamb11 said:


> I look at it this way. Elite wants to become Mathews. Most bow companies dream of being Mathews or Hoyt. So why shoot a elite,bowtech,obsession etc when they all model their bows from Mathews and Hoyt.
> 
> Just shoot a Mathews or a Hoyt.


If most companys wants to become Mathews all they have to do is build the same bows year after year. :wink:


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Wil said:


> I believe they may discontinue the Helium, and MR5 & 8... but i don't know about the creed & chill. Usually Mathews keeps a model around longer than that unless it just isn't selling. IDK..


They are discontinuing the creed and chill. All the dealers have already been notified.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

DEdestroyer350 said:


> It's crazy how Mathews "fanboys" are the only group of "fanboys" that think their brand is the only one worth having and everything else is junk.. JMO but it's honestly a little snobbish... All high end bows made today are excellent and all are of the same caliber.. So let's give credit where credit is due.. Just bc you like it doesn't mean everything else is crap


Seriously??? Bahahahaha!!
Last time I checked Mathews gets bashed more than any other company out there, except for maybe Bowtech. Did you forget that it was an Elite "fanboy" that came on here and started the argument? I will admit, I am a huge fan of Mathews. They have always taken care of me when things have went wrong. Not to mention, I really like how they give back to the sport. I guess you could call me a "fanboy"... However, I shoot everything every year, and I have owned a ton of different bows from different manufacturers. If you think all of us Mathews "fanboys" believe every other company is junk, you are sadly mistake, and have made a huge mistake in your generalization... Not to mention, you stated that we are the only "fanboys" that believe everything else is junk...yet again, you are mistaken... So stop stirring the pot, and let's keep this thread on track...


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> Seriously??? Bahahahaha!!
> Last time I checked Mathews gets bashed more than any other company out there, except for maybe Bowtech. Did you forget that it was an Elite "fanboy" that came on here and started the argument? I will admit, I am a huge fan of Mathews. They have always taken care of me when things have went wrong. Not to mention, I really like how they give back to the sport. I guess you could call me a "fanboy"... However, I shoot everything every year, and I have owned a ton of different bows from different manufacturers. If you think all of us Mathews "fanboys" believe every other company is junk, you are sadly mistake, and have made a huge mistake in your generalization... Not to mention, you stated that we are the only "fanboys" that believe everything else is junk...yet again, you are mistaken... So stop stirring the pot, and let's keep this thread on track...


Excellent post !!!


----------



## helim83 (Aug 31, 2014)

I went from shooting a PSE, to a Helim. Huge difference. Been shooting it for a while now and have yet to be disappointed. Very curious to see what they are going to put out. Told my wife about the new bows on the way, she isn't a shooter, so I got the response you might expect


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

Was at the proshop the other day and my dealer told me mathews is releasing their new bows early this year around oct 1st. We will see..


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

erichall84 said:


> Was at the proshop the other day and my dealer told me mathews is releasing their new bows early this year around oct 1st. We will see..


That would be extremely interesting...


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Octorber 1st? Can't wait to see what they'll put out. With discontinuing so many models and all.


----------



## erichall84 (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it will be hard to top the creed, my wifes gonna be pissed if they do though..


----------



## Boubou (May 15, 2010)

erichall84 said:


> I think it will be hard to top the creed, my wifes gonna be pissed if they do though..


It's already been done, Chill R and X
Maybe they will have a Creed R, then a Creed X


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Gotta agree, I sent back my Creed XS for the Chill R. Much better.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Enough Chill's and Creed's already. Time for something good.


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

kinda excited on what they will produce this yr sooooo when they release?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I highly doubt it will be october 1st....


----------



## jorkep (Oct 13, 2005)

ego260 said:


> I don't understand why people bash others for what bow they prefer to shoot. I like Mathews, I like Elite, I like Pse, I shoot a Hoyt etc. the point is you like what you like.


people need affirmation from other people that their decision was the right one. when someone disagrees, they need to belittle it to make themselves feel better. it really is weird. unless you have a personal financial stake in one of these companies, i really don't understand the venom people spew. that goes for cars, video games, bows, whatever. they are just things.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Bows are like women, unless you're married to it, do you really want to limit yourself to one type?:crazy:


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

I heard its gonna be big, and that there are "a lot of new bows" arriving. We will see if its all talk or real soon.


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

Man oh man! Some of you need to eat a Snickers!

I would love to see an early launch, but I doubt it as well. After seeing the "pirated" picture that was dropped a few days ago, I'm am more curious than ever to see what they will be bringing to the lineup. I would welcome a longer ata Chill, but if the speed is not there then the ChillX will still be my next bow.

I would also be surprised to see the single cam dropped completely, as some have speculated. I doubt that they will completely walk away from the platform that made them the company they are today. Speed is the only real disadvantage to the solo cam and contrary to AT standards, speed is usually not what sells the majority of bows.

If they drop the Chill and Creed, what will they replace them with? Surely they will offer some bow in the 30-31" range....otherwise it will be a 28" or a 35"...unless they make the SDX in a 70lb model.

I do look to see the solid limb being gone. It's been proven time and time again that split limbs are more versatile and stronger than a solid limb. All major brands are going to split limbs for a reason, so we'll see on that one as well.

No matter what brand you shoot or how deep your unfounded hatred is for Mathews, you got to love this time of the year!!!

Bring on the new bows! :thumbs_up


----------



## biggie9367 (Apr 25, 2011)

How about we wait until November to throw out false accusations about companies.


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

I bet that the flagship bow will be a 30-32" solocam. I also feel that it will be something new and innovative. I also think we will see a new solo cam target platform. I don't think there will be any major new chill platforms, as the sdx and x we just released a few months ago. I can see a replacement for the standard chill, as the original is going away. Maybe it will be a 70 pound version of the SDX. These are just my guesses but I bet the flagship will be something new not just a different ata of last year's model. Will it be earthshattering? No. There is only so much that can be done without reinventing the wheel.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

The flagship bow for 2015 is a dual cam, I do know that


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder what will repalce the creed?


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

goodoleboy11 said:


> The flagship bow for 2015 is a dual cam, I do know that


How do you know this for sure.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jake Regan said:


> How do you know this for sure.


Can't say, expect it though. I had a good source


----------



## dlamb11 (Feb 27, 2014)

goodoleboy11 said:


> The flagship bow for 2015 is a dual cam, I do know that


Not trying to start ww3,or an Internet ruckus, but all Mathews flagship bows other than the XS has been dual cam for couple years now. Not hard to see that's direction they are going. No hating on your source. 

The ChillR took off and Mathews will milk that until people bash it saying dual cam is no good. Just like they have about the solo cam.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

An earlier release only makes sense how many sales are lost to individuals on a budget getting excited and purchasing another companies 2015 model


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

dlamb11 said:


> Not trying to start ww3,or an Internet ruckus, but all Mathews flagship bows other than the XS has been dual cam for couple years now. Not hard to see that's direction they are going. No hating on your source.
> 
> The ChillR took off and Mathews will milk that until people bash it saying dual cam is no good. Just like they have about the solo cam.


2014 flagship - creed xs, Altrrnate - Chill R
2013 flagship - creed, Alternte - Chill
2012 flagship - helium


----------



## dlamb11 (Feb 27, 2014)

Jake Regan said:


> 2014 flagship - creed xs, Altrrnate - Chill R
> 2013 flagship - creed, Alternte - Chill
> 2012 flagship - helium


The chillR is no alternate to the XS. I wouldn't even say alternate. Mathews releases 2 bows at a time usually. The flagship is the chill and chillR,not the creed or Xs.


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

http://mathewsinc.com/100405/2013-mathews-creed-an-exclusive-first-look/

http://www.bowhunting.com/blog/2013/8/21/new-bows-for-2013/


Here is Mathews themselves, and bowhunting.com referring to the Creed as the 2013 flagship.


----------



## BeastofEast (Sep 19, 2011)

one new solocam and one new monster style. thats what its going to be. simple


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

The creeds were the flagship...


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

http://sportingclassicsdaily.com/issue/august-2014/article/tried-and-true-mathews-2014-creed-xs

http://www.bowhunter.com/gear-accessories/introducing-mathews-creed-xs/

and here is 2014...


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

bigrobc said:


> The creeds were the flagship...


Exactly.. I thought that went without saying. But someone shoots a Chill obviously and is butthurt at the idea that there bow is not a flagship lol.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

The Monster line is technically a McPhearson matt bought his company back just to reintroduce double cams again. McPhearson was sold years ago and Mathews was created aka Mathews solocam. I would imagine Mathews will release a solocam and McPhearson aka Mathews McPhearson will release a double cam. The solocam will still be the flagship bow.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Jake Regan said:


> Exactly.. I thought that went without saying. But someone shoots a Chill obviously and is butthurt at the idea that there bow is not a flagship lol.


I know it. Pretty sure bows released mid-year wouldn't be considered "flagship" lol


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

bghunter7777 said:


> The Monster line is technically a McPhearson matt bought his company back just to reintroduce double cams again. McPhearson was sold years ago and Mathews was created aka Mathews solocam. I would imagine Mathews will release a solocam and McPhearson aka Mathews McPhearson will release a double cam. The solocam will still be the flagship bow.


Exactly. Aren't the flagship bows always been solo's ??


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

bigrobc said:


> Exactly. Aren't the flagship bows always been solo's ??


Yes. And that is what I am expecting for 2015. A solocam redesigned riser flagship bow, and some variation of a chill style dual cam alternate choice.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

Jake Regan said:


> Yes. And that is what I am expecting for 2015. A solocam redesigned riser flagship bow, and some variation of a chill style dual cam alternate choice.


That would be sweet for a redesigned riser


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

We've seen a trend with short bows. I think it's gonna swing the other way and go longer ATA's next.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Can't say, expect it though. I had a good source


I've heard the same from a great source.


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have also heard it will be a longer ata Chill X. Also been told they are announcing it tomorrow, Oct 1st. PSE is supposed to announce their 2015 flagship Thursday


----------



## helim83 (Aug 31, 2014)

Angel King said:


> Better to ask for forgiveness than permission.


I agree! I bought my helim off of AT, after shooting my buddies. She said he was a bad influence and we have since moved, changed phone numbers, deleted Facebook accounts, and she made me go to rehab. I got confused and thought she said I need to to buy a recurve. Turns out I was wrong. I just begged for forgiveness and am going to try dove hunting again tomorrow evening after work.


----------



## crx (Apr 14, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Elite going before Mathews?? You must be on crack?? That's why we stole Levi from you lol! We took that money and invested it while Mathews continues to make the same bows year after year with no innovation. Made the ChillX to basically be a copy spec wise for the Energy series. The Monster series only thing that evolved that was worth talking about. What's next this year Helium Extreme? Why in the world would someone pay big money for a solocam?? Catch us if you can? Mathews has been caught and surpassed years ago! I live for the day when the most overrated company in the buzz is finally gone.


When Elite contributes even a tenth to the archery world that Mathews does then you can blow....its pretty indicative of your thinking when you state that you live for the day when an American company with good values and standards is gone......tell you what...I don't have to sell a Mathews....their LONG STANDING REPUTATION for being a stand up and steady company that produces and SHIPS products that customers have wanted for over 20 years is what sells them...


----------



## bcowette (Jan 11, 2007)

Not a fan of Matthews but what the hello has Elite ever done that's even remotely innovative? They literally have the least innovations on their bows of any company. Binary cam system stolen from bow tech, solid limbs that have been obsolete for years, and a plain cable slide. They might shoot well but they certainly are not innovative in any way.


----------



## nhns4 (Sep 25, 2010)

bcowette said:


> Not a fan of Matthews but what the hello has Elite ever done that's even remotely innovative? They literally have the least innovations on their bows of any company. Binary cam system stolen from bow tech, solid limbs that have been obsolete for years, and a plain cable slide. They might shoot well but they certainly are not innovative in any way.


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

I just looked up trademark applications under mathews and on 7-31-14 they applied for 3 trademarks for "HTR", "TRG", and "NO CAM ST" and listed them all as archery bows.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ChuckA84 said:


> I just looked up trademark applications under mathews and on 7-31-14 they applied for 3 trademarks for "HTR", "TRG", and "NO CAM ST" and listed them all as archery bows.


Hmmmm sounds like something big is coming in the future... Doubt it will be this year if they applied 7/31/14


----------



## tfd1224 (May 20, 2012)

hmmm, creed htr, chill trg, and a helim recurve.:darkbeer:


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

Nothing new on the website this morning.... Do they usually drop a press release for these sort of things, or is it typically announced on their website? I know last November they had a countdown clock on the webpage.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

False alarm


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

These are exciting times for us all. Can't wait.


----------



## weekender21 (Jan 27, 2012)

9 pages of speculation, archery is alive and well!


----------



## Numbers624 (Nov 18, 2013)

thare1774 said:


> Re read my post, we are in agreement bud


I quoted thinking I had the thread covered but it looked like I was countering you. My bad and apologies.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope they use the Helim as a budget bow like the one they had this year.


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

weekender21 said:


> 9 pages of speculation, archery is alive and well!


More like 4 pages of speculation and 5 pages of arguing. I've read it all though and check this thread like every half hour...


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a pic of one of the new risers . If you haven't seen it yet and want it send me a PM and i can email it to you . I would post it up but it will be taken down .


----------



## Creed man (Jun 14, 2014)

I just stopped in at my Mathews dealer last night and he told me they won't be released till Nov 1st


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Creed man said:


> I just stopped in at my Mathews dealer last night and he told me they won't be released till Nov 1st



Thanks for the info...this means there are going to be a ton of rumor until the bows are released.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

No Cam Technology


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

They better offer the Chill X in target colors or I'm gonna blow! I couldn't believe they only offered black or camo.


----------



## Moose821 (Jul 30, 2014)

Copy Hoyt?? LOL just kidding


----------



## duckmaster46975 (Jan 7, 2007)

dlamb11 said:


> The chillR is no alternate to the XS. I wouldn't even say alternate. Mathews releases 2 bows at a time usually. The flagship is the chill and chillR,not the creed or Xs.


Incorrect, flagship has always been a solcam


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

It's a start. Now just discontinue the others as well.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

No Cam String Track Technology


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Actually it's called Zero T axle technology.


----------



## Mathews326 (Oct 8, 2013)

I would like to see a 32 ata single cam 6.5 HB around 345 fps!


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Mathews326 said:


> I would like to see a 32 ata single cam 6.5 HB around 345 fps!


They have made two of them already. Reezen 6.5 and z7 Magnum. I own both lol.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I shot with one of there top pros ,and they told him they were coming out with new colors for the chill x


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

heard some more news today... 
1 flagship
2 target bows
1 price point bow
SDX becomes available in 70#[


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

New color will be Open Terrain on both the Mission & Mathews line.


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

rattlinman said:


> They better offer the Chill X in target colors or I'm gonna blow! I couldn't believe they only offered black or camo.


I think I saw a chill x in target green a while back. The picture was posted on here


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

green Chill X 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2263271


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

ridgehunter70 said:


> I think I saw a chill x in target green a while back. The picture was posted on here


Rumors say that there will be colors, but the Chill X you are talking about was painted green.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess my hearing rumors of Mathews going out of buisness looking promising. If Mathews were selling so many bows like everyone earlier were saying (speculating) this wouldn't need to be necessary. Its a shame 35 workers had to be layed off. People I know still waiting on thier Rock mods on their bows.

http://m.news8000.com/Sparta-company-lays-off-workers/29170868


----------



## rfcolejr (Sep 4, 2013)

river rat23 said:


> Even the Mathews faithful that I hunt or shoot with have started to lose that sparkle in their eyes for the new Mathews bows over the last couple/few years. I currently shoot the mr6 and the helim and love them both, but I understand where they're coming from, as I kinda started to lose it also. Ive shot the creed and the chill and liked em both, but there just isn't any GOOD reason to put down the old monsters or helims and pick up any of their new bows. They haven't made anything crazy-different/innovative since the rollout of their speed bows or the unveiling of the helim IMO. You have big name companies like hoyt and bowtech coming out with some AWESOME machines, such as the carbon spyder, experience, the rpm 360, and the carbon knight/overdrive. You may not like them, but they are shaking things up a bit, changing things, keeping buyers excited. Heck, even Obsession is throwing their hat in the ring with the rising popularity of the Phoenix. That bow looks crazy good, as do most of the carbon bows out now. To sum up the rambling, I just believe that Mathews NEEDS to shake things up and come out with something to get all of us Mathews shooters excited again, or they'll start getting left behind. Come on Mathews, don't make me sell the MR6 to buy a carbon spyder....:sad:


I'm a big Mathews shooter and feel the same way. Obsession evolution bow is looking pretty good right now if McPherson don't do something big this year.


----------



## General RE LEE (Nov 8, 2012)

Love or hate Mathews has contributed a lot to our sport and sad some folks are getting laid off


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I guess my hearing rumors of Mathews going out of buisness looking promising. If Mathews were selling so many bows like everyone earlier were saying (speculating) this wouldn't need to be necessary. Its a shame 35 workers had to be layed off. People I know still waiting on thier Rock mods on their bows.
> 
> http://m.news8000.com/Sparta-company-lays-off-workers/29170868


You need to get a life, what a loser fanboy/troll you are.


----------



## Brad66 (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope they come out with something nice this year , I have been shooting used bow since 2006 and finally decided to switch to a left handed bow (I am right eye dominant) and it worked, but as bows get faster and faster I can't shoot them like I used to be able to. Before I drop $1000 bucks on a bow I am gonna shoot them all because I seldom switch bows and I want to get the one I like the most when that much $ is on the line. I really like the new Hoyt Nitrum but I am not shooting any new bows until they are all released so I can shoot them all. I am a big Hoyt fan but I killed a deer last year with a DXT and it was just as dead as the ones I have killed with my Hoyts, I know that might surprise some folks.


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

goodoleboy11 said:


> You need to get a life, what a loser fanboy/troll you are.


It hurts to tell people the truth that Mathews is just a name !!! Actually I have a great life more than you will ever know!! Got a great career, home, girl, oh and a better bow, lol.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> It hurts to tell people the truth that Mathews is just a name !!! Actually I have a great life more than you will ever know!! Got a great career, home, girl, oh and a better bow, lol.


Hahaha


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> You need to get a life, what a loser fanboy/troll you are.


Well said


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> Well said


What's funny is after I called him out he felt the need to say that he has a girl friend and "nice career" and a great life. 

Haha I bet he's a short little guy that has small man syndrome and that's why he's such a tool. If you have to explain to me your "great life" I'm not going to think you have a great life LOL. I think he wants to be Pete Crawfords girlfriend


----------



## tinbeater (Dec 16, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> It hurts to tell people the truth that Mathews is just a name !!! Actually I have a great life more than you will ever know!! Got a great career, home, girl, oh and a better bow, lol.


Yep, some fanboys cant handle the true.:wink:


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I guess my hearing rumors of Mathews going out of buisness looking promising. If Mathews were selling so many bows like everyone earlier were saying (speculating) this wouldn't need to be necessary. Its a shame 35 workers had to be layed off. People I know still waiting on thier Rock mods on their bows.
> 
> http://m.news8000.com/Sparta-company-lays-off-workers/29170868


You really aren't very bright are you? Everyone is doing it... I heard Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech are next. Only reason Elite isn't is because they are owned by TOG... It has nothing to do with their sales being down...fact is businesses that manufacture and employ in the US are being forced to get skinny because of all the new legislation. As a matter of fact this isn't just an outdoor industry thing... Look at all the mega tech companies that are cutting people... So again my previous comment to you stands... Pick up a book, read the paper..do something to understand what you are trying to talk about before you open your mouth...makes you look ignorant when you don't


----------



## namozine (Mar 15, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> You really aren't very bright are you? Everyone is doing it... I heard Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech are next. Only reason Elite isn't is because they are owned by TOG... It has nothing to do with their sales being down...fact is businesses that manufacture and employ in the US are being forced to get skinny because of all the new legislation. As a matter of fact this isn't just an outdoor industry thing... Look at all the mega tech companies that are cutting people... So again my previous comment to you stands... Pick up a book, read the paper..do something to understand what you are trying to talk about before you open your mouth...makes you look ignorant when you don't


Excellent post... Some people simply can't comprehend what takes place in the business world...


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> You really aren't very bright are you? Everyone is doing it... I heard Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech are next. Only reason Elite isn't is because they are owned by TOG... It has nothing to do with their sales being down...fact is businesses that manufacture and employ in the US are being forced to get skinny because of all the new legislation. As a matter of fact this isn't just an outdoor industry thing... Look at all the mega tech companies that are cutting people... So again my previous comment to you stands... Pick up a book, read the paper..do something to understand what you are trying to talk about before you open your mouth...makes you look ignorant when you don't


Nothing this guy says should even be read. Lol he's so dumb and has his head firmly up elites you know what. He doesn't know anything about anything. All he does is say that Mathews is going out of business and elite is taking over the entire market lol he is the sites dumbest and worst fanboy


----------



## Finq (Jul 12, 2009)

legion_archery said:


> Well I know which bow I'm telling Mathews I will be shooting this year!!!


And which one is that?


----------



## Bowhunter_IL_BT (Sep 27, 2011)

Ryjax said:


> You really aren't very bright are you? Everyone is doing it... I heard Hoyt, PSE and Bowtech are next. Only reason Elite isn't is because they are owned by TOG... It has nothing to do with their sales being down...fact is businesses that manufacture and employ in the US are being forced to get skinny because of all the new legislation. As a matter of fact this isn't just an outdoor industry thing... Look at all the mega tech companies that are cutting people... So again my previous comment to you stands... Pick up a book, read the paper..do something to understand what you are trying to talk about before you open your mouth...makes you look ignorant when you don't



Actually I did pick up the paper and read about the Mathews layoff !!!!!!!!!!! Desptite the legislation if a company was doing so great there would be no need for layoffs at all! Why couldn't Mathews give Levi his golden paycheck like Elite did if they were doing so well? Pete Crawford's gf, LOL I have to admit thats some funny ***** chit.


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> I guess my hearing rumors of Mathews going out of buisness looking promising. If Mathews were selling so many bows like everyone earlier were saying (speculating) this wouldn't need to be necessary. Its a shame 35 workers had to be layed off. People I know still waiting on thier Rock mods on their bows.
> 
> http://m.news8000.com/Sparta-company-lays-off-workers/29170868


Wow...

I bless Mathews! I bless them to continue to grow for years to come.
I bless them to continue to support the over 750 missionaries from the proceeds of Lost Camo. 
I bless them to expand the NASP program to train or youth to love archery. 
I bless Mathews to expand their Centershot Ministry to reach families for Christ through archery. 

Is Mathews perfect? No. But we need more companies like this. Not less.


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

Finq said:


> And which one is that?


I just signed with Mathews and all I have heard is 38-40" Chill target bow........... They still won't tell me anything much about anything even though I am a dealer and a sponsored shooter........ Mathews keeps tight lipped about their bows, but I should be finding out more this week


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> Actually I did pick up the paper and read about the Mathews layoff !!!!!!!!!!! Desptite the legislation if a company was doing so great there would be no need for layoffs at all! Why couldn't Mathews give Levi his golden paycheck like Elite did if they were doing so well? Pete Crawford's gf, LOL I have to admit thats some funny ***** chit.


Haha ok my last comment stands... You really don't get it, do you? The only reason I haven't blocked you is your ignorance makes me laugh hysterically


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Rjm08 said:


> Wow...
> 
> I bless Mathews! I bless them to continue to grow for years to come.
> I bless them to continue to support the over 750 missionaries from the proceeds of Lost Camo.
> ...


Exactly!!!


----------



## donjuan (Dec 19, 2009)

As well as a upper and lower cage.


legion_archery said:


> Looks like it has two front stabilizer mounts


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I heard tht they were coming out with a Creed SXS "Super Xtra Slow"... It will be 24" ATA, shoot about 285fps, and MSRP will be around the same as last years creed xs. Unless you opt for the Special Edition "Waffle House Creed SXS" this will come with special tan riser, black limbs, pockets, and cams with yellow accents... It will be a $100 upgrade.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Id shoot that over the fastest hunk of junk Hoyts got. I wanna kill em not hoyt em.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

Back on topic.. I can't wait to see what the SDX numbers are with 70# limbs.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Would be in the 350ibo range.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking too should be smooooooth speed


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

Bowhunter_IL_BT said:


> It hurts to tell people the truth that Mathews is just a name !!! Actually I have a great life more than you will ever know!! Got a great career, home, girl, oh and a better bow, lol.


Funny, because you talk as though you're 12


----------



## 3dextremist (Sep 19, 2003)

legion_archery said:


> Looks like it has two front stabilizer mounts


Really diggin that riser!


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

rfcolejr said:


> I'm a big Mathews shooter and feel the same way. Obsession evolution bow is looking pretty good right now if McPherson don't do something big this year.


Mine is for sale. Just saying


----------



## legion_archery (Mar 4, 2014)

I wonder what this series of Chill will be called??? 

I vote for naming/calling it the "ChillN"


----------



## Bgrard (Jun 17, 2014)

might be later then sooner check out this interesting read http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ww.news8000.com/news/Sparta-...rkers/29170868


----------



## Zertec (Apr 3, 2005)

Man I detest the brand bashing that goes on, its about taste is all !! nothing more, bit like the Elite shooter with a 26.5" draw and a great girl if your happy that's its just jelly beans for you !! but if you think every male on the Planet coverts your girl because she is the best, dude you need a couch and a long talk with someone whom is paid to give a rats butt.
That long Riser looks stunning to say the least, and I hope that the layoffs payoff for Mathews ! (You would have to believe Mathews Would not do this lightly) maybe layoffs are a on flow so as to be able to make your next bow affordable ?


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Sounds more like a going out of biz with all those being discontinued


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

I can't wait to see what they come up with. I was never EVER a big mathews fan. I shot hoyt, and PSE. I still own my PSE dominator. But as far as Mathews goes, they won me over when I drew back the Chill X. It's the bow for me... As soon as it gets back from mathews.

Seriously though... ALL I WANT is for them to get their limb/cam lean/centershot issues fixed on their Chill X bows. My dealer has had to get quite a few limbs from Mathews, and send a couple back. I want to love my bow as much as the first day I got it. IT IS SWEEEET.

Now, If their target bow is as good as the X is when it tunes, then I might actually consider one, Just as I'm considering a Podium X. 
Then again, I'm losing favor for the ultra Low wrist grip they have, and am adding a shrewd to my grip.

As for the layoffs, I have met one of the guys that got layed off. These employees aren't just being "fired". It's a company restructuring thing. And they are being taken care of.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Rjm08 said:


> Wow...
> 
> I bless Mathews! I bless them to continue to grow for years to come.
> I bless them to continue to support the over 750 missionaries from the proceeds of Lost Camo.
> ...


AMEN! 
great post, Thank you!


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Ther going to have a Great 2015 , the new bows are going to impress even the elite fanboys !


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Doebuster said:


> Ther going to have a Great 2015 , the new bows are going to impress even the elite fanboys !


Just guessing or inside knowlege?


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm wondering the same... I have heard they are extremely impressive, but I have no actual knowledge of them


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Hopefully they are great. They had a slow year last year but had time to size up the competition and see what people want. Hopefully they were good observers and make major waves this year!


----------



## Trueball13 (Nov 18, 2010)

I can't see a big dog like this to out of business. I don't know why ppl are sayin that. On the other hand maybe it was time for most of the ppl that got laid off to retire and they got offered a package deal? No one knows. Bad news there for sure. On the up side of things I can totally see mathews turning heads this year without a dought. I don't see them turning away from the grid lock riser but u never know. I do see a single cam speed bow tho lol. I'm not a fan boy, I just shoot mathews really well and I only hunt so I don't need a multi hunting/target/3d bow. The specs on mathews hunting hows fit my bill. All the other companies have hit a small lvl line I. The industry so it's time for mathews to spet up to the plate and turn some head for once!


----------



## kwfarmnranch (Sep 24, 2012)

I will also give this another loud AMEN !!! I dont care who may or may not like Mathews they are a great Christian based company and America as well as archery would be better off if there were more companies like Mathews.


outback1 said:


> AMEN!
> great post, Thank you!


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I am excited that is a good looking riser


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

ncsurveyor said:


> I guess they're sticking with those hideous risers. If they'll ever go back to something closer to their older risers I'll go back but the waffle riser has made me vomit since they first came out. ukey:


I like them and the purpose for them to stiffen the riser. Helim was an awesome bow.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

ChappyHOYT said:


> I like them and the purpose for them to stiffen the riser. Helim was an awesome bow.


I thought the Heli-m flexed big time in a press?


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Bow Me said:


> I thought the Heli-m flexed big time in a press?


I'm not sure how much flex there would be to the geo grid riser but I can say this which is totally just my own experience. Owning several bows over the years including two Martins with the three piece riser and currently a creed I have never been able to say that I felt I could shoot better if my riser wasn't flexing so much. If it flexes or not a little bit I doubt I could tell any difference in my shooting with any other bow. Blaming my accuracy totally on the Indian here


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Bow Me said:


> I thought the Heli-m flexed big time in a press?


Not that my dealer has heard about.


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

DoubleTapxx said:


> Would be in the 350ibo range.


My fiancé has a 50lb 25 inch draw SDX if they come out with a 70 lbs 29 inch draw it will quickly jump to the top of my short list. That bow is sweet and I'm a bowtech guy.


----------



## tmf (Apr 6, 2012)

jowens27 said:


> My fiancé has a 50lb 25 inch draw SDX if they come out with a 70 lbs 29 inch draw it will quickly jump to the top of my short list. That bow is sweet and I'm a bowtech guy.


they have those available right now


----------



## jowens27 (Sep 6, 2011)

tmf said:


> they have those available right now


Good to know, when we bought here back in May it wasn't yet


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

jowens27 said:


> My fiancé has a 50lb 25 inch draw SDX if they come out with a 70 lbs 29 inch draw it will quickly jump to the top of my short list. That bow is sweet and I'm a bowtech guy.


You are getting your wish. They became available about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

My preview sales package for the 2015 models is two hunting and two target bows. I'd guess that is what is new for this year.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

MightyElkHntr said:


> My preview sales package for the 2015 models is two hunting and two target bows. I'd guess that is what is new for this year.


With already releasing the Chill X hopefully they will be two new redesigned solo cams!


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> With already releasing the Chill X hopefully they will be two new redesigned solo cams!


The main flagship is a dual cam. I think a Solocam is also a flagship. That's the hunting side that I've heard from a good source


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope they got a few new Solocam's. They keep it up and they may as well change the name to Mathew's Dualcam.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

My local shop owner had his Mathews rep on speaker phone the other day and he said:
1 flagship
1 price point (I am thinking like the hyperlite)
2 target bows

I will be shocked if they do not release a new solocam and dual cam, but I guess we will see in a couple weeks


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Well changes must be coming soon, was checking out the Mathews site and under the competition bows they have taken them all off the website but the chill x and conquest 4, the apex series that was on there the other day have all been moved over to discontinued.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah many other bow's are now under discontinued. ZXT,Helim,Creed,Chill, etc.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Whoa that was not like that just a little bit ago! Actually when I checked on the target bows the others were still up!


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

The time is nearing. Can't wait to see what they got, At the same time I'm feeling I'll be disappointed.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

The chill x has been my favorite Mathews ,if they come out with a chil xl I will go nuts


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Saw over on the Mathews forum on their website November 5th is the big day


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Saw over on the Mathews forum on their website November 5th is the big day


It's normally the first Monday so I figured the 3rd. Odd.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Mathews 2015 Bows News

Mathews have put many of their bow range out to pasture. Gone are the Creed, Chill, ZXT, Monster MR8 and MR5, Conquest Apex 8 and Apex 7 and the short-lived Heli M.

Mathews are to unveil a flagship bow that will still have the familiar Geo Grid riser, but other than that, has been completely re-designed. Short brace heights and shorter axle to axle bows are on the cards.

Possibly the most outstanding release for Mathews for 2015 will be the re-introduction of target model bows. Mathews have lost ground to competitors in the competition and tournament areas and these new target bows are to counter that trend.

Mathews will no longer be offering the original McPherson series Chill bow. As well, the new axle system used on the Chill X and Chill SDX will be incorporated into the Chill R which has been driven up until now by the standard axle system. Mathews will also be discontinuing the Black Tactical and Desert Tactical colour options on the Chill R bow.


----------



## scott*devin (Jun 12, 2012)

Chill x 39 inch ata 7 1/2 BH and I'm in.


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

DoubleTapxx said:


> Mathews 2015 Bows News
> 
> Mathews have put many of their bow range out to pasture. Gone are the Creed, Chill, ZXT, Monster MR8 and MR5, Conquest Apex 8 and Apex 7 and the short-lived Heli M.
> 
> ...


Where did you see this? Thanks for sharing. I'm not too happy to hear that... More short bows.. Are you kidding me. Hopefully one of the new new target bows will be a dual purpose bow


----------



## AZSpaniol (May 6, 2012)

I'd like a 33" solocam


----------



## Arch (Feb 27, 2014)

Just got chillr be here Friday love that bow it would be hard to top it


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Where did you see this? Thanks for sharing. I'm not too happy to hear that... More short bows.. Are you kidding me. Hopefully one of the new new target bows will be a dual purpose bow




Found it on abbyarchery.com


----------



## jewalker7842 (Aug 15, 2011)

It's gonna be very hard for Mathews to top the ChillR w/ Rock Mods. Because I know I love mine.


----------



## soybean81 (Jun 3, 2012)

here is another from 10/8:

2015 Mathews and Mission News - October 8, 2014
Is it true that Mathews is going to release a MR series target bow? Only time will tell, but it has been circulating that a 40 inch plus axle to axle bow with the MR series cams will be released for those target archers who are hungry for something new from Mathews!

In the hunting side, will we be seeing a fast solocam around that 35 inch axle to axle? People have been asking but at this stage only time will tell.

It has been speculated that Mission has a new and exciting line up for 2015. With all of the high performance bows they released in 2014, who knows what 2015 will bring!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

soybean81 said:


> here is another from 10/8:
> 
> 2015 Mathews and Mission News - October 8, 2014
> Is it true that Mathews is going to release a MR series target bow? Only time will tell, but it has been circulating that a 40 inch plus axle to axle bow with the MR series cams will be released for those target archers who are hungry for something new from Mathews!
> ...


Well those rumors are a little off lol I do not think mission released a single new bow this year.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

I think quite a few bow's will be coming out. A few single cam's and a couple more dual cam's.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

JMHO..but if the information from doubletapxx and soybean is accurate, I would say that Mathews "is" listening to the bowhunters and target archers.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

DoubleTapxx said:


> I think quite a few bow's will be coming out. A few single cam's and a couple more dual cam's.


According to the Mathews rep they are releasing:
1 flagship
1 price point 
2 target bows 

I hope there is more though


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Ryjax said:


> According to the Mathews rep they are releasing:
> 1 flagship
> 1 price point
> 2 target bows
> ...


This is it. 

SCFox


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

Hoping for a fast solocam


----------



## MissionTom (Dec 15, 2012)

Ryjax said:


> Well those rumors are a little off lol I do not think mission released a single new bow this year.


Mission Blaze and Mission Flare, new for 2014


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

> Originally Posted by*Ryjax*According to the Mathews rep they are releasing:1 flagship1 price point*2 target bows*I hope there is more though






Slim list with all the bows removed now. I think more is coming. Hope so.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

MissionTom said:


> Mission Blaze and Mission Flare, new for 2014


I meant for 2015


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

DoubleTapxx said:


> Slim list with all the bows removed now. I think more is coming. Hope so.


We may see another release in May like this last year, but I really do not know for sure


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

DoubleTapxx said:


> Mathews 2015 Bows News
> 
> Mathews have put many of their bow range out to pasture. Gone are the Creed, Chill, ZXT, Monster MR8 and MR5, Conquest Apex 8 and Apex 7 and the short-lived Heli M.
> 
> ...


This personally is great news! So, let's recap a little on what we've heard so far:

A new SDX with 70 lb limbs . Anyone else think this will be a speed demon? 350+ ?
plus, we will keep the ChillR and ChillX in the line.

A new 30-31" Creed/Heli M hybrid. Smooth draw and hopefully as balanced as the current Creed?
plus, we keep the Creed XS for fellas who want the shorter ata
this means (I would guess) that we say bye bye to the solid limbs?

If the rumor about 2 target bows is true, then that would be awesome as well!
A longer ata ChillX is a no-brainer 39-40" DYAD technology, new riser, 330 ish?
Will we get a replacement for the C4? Maybe a 35-37" single cam Creed? Yes, yes yes?
Will it be a target color option for the ChillX? Make mine blue please...

Sounds like to me they are offering big changes tot he lineup (which is what everyone has been screaming for)....and it sounds like they will offer more new bows this year than anyone else. By my count, didn't Hoyt only come out with two new bows and Elite with 2?

Actually, who cares on the other bow companies.....come on Mathews, let's see another "accidental" peak!!!


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

If that list of one flagship, one price point and two new target bows is true then that kinda makes since. They released the chill x early which accounts for a new dual cam monster. They usually only release one new solocam, which since they kept the creed xs will hopefully be a nice mid range ata, six inch brace height smooth drawing bow around 340 ibo. Also they may not have introduced a new mission bow this year because that line up is already pretty solid and instead maybe they are branding a price point bow actually under the Mathews name. Mission is after all kind of a charity company and not an actual revenue for Mathews. Then of course sounds like they really focused on their target line so even though it doesnt seem like many bows it would still cover pretty well everything. Of course this is all just a guess:wink:


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Man I'm hoping for a long ata bow I can hunt and shoot 3d with other than the x just so I have something more different than my R. Really hoping mathews pulls through this time. Nothing released by everyone else interests me at all


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Hope the pricepoint is a helim. Kind of like the Hyperlite of old.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> This personally is great news! So, let's recap a little on what we've heard so far:
> 
> A new SDX with 70 lb limbs . Anyone else think this will be a speed demon? 350+ ?
> plus, we will keep the ChillR and ChillX in the line.
> ...





Yes an sdx with 70lb limbs will be over 350 ibo.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

If we get a solo cam in the 32-35 inch range around 340ibo I may be very interested


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> If we get a solo cam in the 32-35 inch range around 340ibo I may be very interested




They've made two with those specs already. Z7magnum and Reezen 6.5. Both great bows.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

DoubleTapxx said:


> Yes an sdx with 70lb limbs will be over 350 ibo.


No it won't...it will still be 340 ibo @ 30" DL...the fact that the SDX only goes to 29" DL it will be 330 fps ibo @ 29/70


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Same mods so it will go to 30" draw making it ibo 350+. Fact. A bow doing 340 at 29"draw is still on 350ibo specs. No matter how you look at it.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

DoubleTapxx said:


> Same mods so it will go to 30" draw making it ibo 350+. Fact.


Get your facts straight and call me in the morning...lol

http://mathewsinc.com/product/chill-sdx/


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

bownazi said:


> Get your facts straight and call me in the morning...lol
> 
> http://mathewsinc.com/product/chill-sdx/





Facts are plain as day if you would open your eyes. Add 70lb limbs and 30" which is official IBO standards and that bow is 350IBO. Facts bud. Like it or not.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

If they offer the sdx in 70lb limbs they will use ibo specs at 30" draw and it will be 350+ibo. Watch and see. I dont know how much more plainly to put it.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

DoubleTapxx said:


> They've made two with those specs already. Z7magnum and Reezen 6.5. Both great bows.


I have owned both, agreed both great bows, I'd love to see a solo cam in about the same specs but doing 345+


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

I think thats what the flagship solocam will be this year. I just sold my reezen 6.5 but still got my z7mag. Love it.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

DoubleTapxx said:


> I think thats what the flagship solocam will be this year. I just sold my reezen 6.5 but still got my z7mag. Love it.


Definitely love my magnum also


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

DoubleTapxx said:


> If they offer the sdx in 70lb limbs they will use ibo specs at 30" draw and it will be 350+ibo. Watch and see. I dont know how much more plainly to put it.


You sure do like to argue with dealers...saw that on the Mathews forum

Try this...the SDX is not made in 30" DL....IBO is 5 gpp....school is now over for the day...lmao


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Wasnt arguing just making a point. That dealer we will not discuss. 


You just dont get it. Just see if they come out with a 70lb version. It will be with 30" draw and ibo 350+. You need to go to bow school sounds like. The sdx uses the same avs cams every other chill does. So therefor you can put 30" mods on it. 

A bow specing at 340fps at 29" draw will ibo at 350 with 30" draw. What part of that dont you understand? IBO specs are on 30" draw and 70lbs. I think you need to research more so youll understand what your not getting.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

Look...I have been a Mathews dealer for 20yrs...I know that they are making the SDX in 70lb for 2015.....there has been nothing said about making new mods for the DYAD cam system...they go to A mod...that is a 29" DL on the 30" ATA 6'BH SDX....now go clean your glasses.


Maybe you should go over to the Mathews forum and ask 99 fatboy...LMFAO


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

DoubleTapxx said:


> They've made two with those specs already. Z7magnum and Reezen 6.5. Both great bows.


I never shot the Reezen but looked long and hard at the magnum great bow just never pulled the trigger.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Not much difference in them. Reezen is really smooth. Most underated mathews bow made. People jumped on the hate bandwagon with it like they jump on the chill love one now.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

bownazi said:


> Look...I have been a Mathews dealer for 20yrs...I know that they are making the SDX in 70lb for 2015.....there has been nothing said about making new mods for the DYAD cam system...they go to A mod...that is a 29" DL on the 30" ATA 6'BH SDX....now go clean your glasses.
> 
> 
> Maybe you should go over to the Mathews forum and ask 99 fatboy...LMFAO





When they drop a 70lb sdx it will most likely be on IBO specs of 30" draw. It will be 350ibo+. Watch and see.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh and bownazi. Ya know the best thing about this forum over the mathews forum? Ignore feature. I'll take ya back off of it long enough to tell ya told ya so when the nee bows come out if a 70lb sdx comes out in 30" draw.


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

It is notable that the Conquest 4 stays in the line-up to satisfy those that want a single cam target bow.


----------



## archerynut2014 (Oct 5, 2014)

Ive had tons of bows in my life . You name it I've had it. Including mathews. I've had dual cams and single cams. I can't believe people bash mathews. They are what made companies step up to where they are today. I personally love single cams because I'll take smooth over harsh any day. I also like the chill series because of the great draw for a single cam. If you wanna say they bring out same bows, just look at elite . They're bows have looked the same since the company went into business but no one cares because if people like the way they shoot then they buy them. How many years do ford trucks look the same or the same old motor? A long time because they sell them. To bash mathews and say elites sells more ? If elite layed of 35 people they would be out of business cause that's they're whole factory.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

archerynut2014 said:


> Ive had tons of bows in my life . You name it I've had it. Including mathews. I've had dual cams and single cams. I can't believe people bash mathews. They are what made companies step up to where they are today. I personally love single cams because I'll take smooth over harsh any day. I also like them because of the great draw for a single cam. If you wanna say they bring out same bows, just look at elite . They're bows have looked the same since the company went into business but no one cares because if people like the way they shoot then they buy them. How many years do ford trucks look the same or the same old motor? A long time because they sell them. To bash mathews and say elites sells more ? If elite layed of 35 people they would be out of business cause that's they're whole factory.




Elite got what they needed for a boost and that was levi morgan. There was no elite bandwagon until that. Levi could shoo any companies bow and dominate. The elite fanboys make me laugh. Funny thing is just mins after listing the most hated mathews bow the reezen 6.5 i got trade offers from a couple different elite owners trying to trade me they're 2013 and 2014 elite bows for it. Enough said.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Back on topic. Can't wait until nov 5th.


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

DoubleTapxx said:


> Oh and bownazi. Ya know the best thing about this forum over the mathews forum? Ignore feature. I'll take ya back off of it long enough to tell ya told ya so when the nee bows come out if a 70lb sdx comes out in 30" draw.


I am not on the Mathews forum...you will have to do it here for all to see...if you don't....I will post it...hope your mom doesn't get mad at me

BTW...I just checked with Mathews tech...only change to the SDX is that it will be available in 70lb limbs....no new mods..time for you to google how to get egg off your face...lmao


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

What was that? Oh wait I cant hear you. Ignore list for the win. Haha.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

One final thought on the sdx deal. If the bow was only available in 27" draw and 70lb the bow would ibo at 320fps with those specs, still would ibo at 350 if it were 30" draw. No matter how you slice it the bow would do 350ibo at 30" 70lb. If you dont get that you need help. IBO standard is 30" and 70lb. Like or not it is what it is. The bow will do 350IBO specs. How can a dealer not even understand ibo specs? Wow..........

Right now it's IBO speed would be 350 with 70lb and 30" draw.


----------



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubleTapxx said:


> One final thought on the sdx deal. If the bow was only available in 27" draw and 70lb the bow would ibo at 320fps with those specs, still would ibo at 350 if it were 30" draw. No matter how you slice it the bow would do 350ibo at 30" 70lb. If you dont get that you need help. IBO standard is 30" and 70lb. Like or not it is what it is. The bow will do 350IBO specs. How can a dealer not even understand ibo specs? Wow..........
> 
> Right now it's IBO speed would be 350 with 70lb and 30" draw.


Wrong! It would be 340 SDX is 330 with 60lb and 29" draw with a 300 gr arrow, and if they make 70lb limbs they would test with 350gr arrow. Also they don't currently make a module for 30" draw it only goes to 29" because of the shorter limbs to make a 6" brace height.


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

bghunter7777 said:


> If we get a solo cam in the 32-35 inch range around 340ibo I may be very interested


me too!


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> I get it double and agree with you its ibo rating would be 350 ibo is tested at 70/30 that is what IBO is tested at.



Exactly. At least someone else gets what I'm saying. It's still IBO standards so it's not hard to understand. Obviously for some it is. It's pretty simple.


----------



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

IBO Rating
up to 330 fps (29", 60 lbs) Cut and pasted from Mathews own web site!!! Some people!!! Go and reread their specs.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

fourts said:


> IBO Rating
> up to 330 fps (29", 60 lbs) Cut and pasted from Mathews own web site!!! Some people!!! Go and reread their specs.


YEAH Some people just don't know what they are talking about. We are not talking about 60lb specs. We are talking the same bow with 70lb specs. SOME PEOPLE! They are upping the SDX this year to 70lb option. That would ibo the bow at 340 with 29" draw and 70lb limbs. So that would be an IBO of 350 with 30"/70lb even if they don't offer that option the bow would perform at 350ibo. Jeeze some people should really learn bow specs and IBO.


----------



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubleTapxx said:


> YEAH Some people just don't know what they are talking about. We are not talking about 60lb specs. We are talking the same bow with 70lb specs. SOME PEOPLE! They are upping the SDX this year to 70lb option. That would ibo the bow at 340 with 29" draw and 70lb limbs. So that would be an IBO of 350 with 30"/70lb even if they don't offer that option the bow would perform at 350ibo. Jeeze some people should really learn bow specs and IBO.


60# limbs with 300gr arrow vs 70# limbs with 350gr arrow has the same IBO 10fps for 1" draw length 330+10=350 yep you got us your right!!! Ky math


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

fourts said:


> 60# limbs with 300gr arrow vs 70# limbs with 350gr arrow has the same IBO 10fps for 1" draw length 330+10=350 yep you got us your right!!! Ky math


=10ftps for another inch of draw length to get it to IBO 330+10 "70lbs"+10 "draw length" = 350

I feel like my IQ has gone down for having this conversation.


----------



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

60# limbs with 300gr arrow vs 70# limbs with 350gr arrow has the same IBO you don't add 10 it is the SAME!!!


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

bghunter7777 said:


> =10ftps for another inch of draw length to get it to IBO 330+10 "70lbs"+10 "draw length" = 350
> 
> I feel like my IQ has gone down for having this conversation.



I know it's quite annoying that people can't even read or do math. It's simple.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

fourts said:


> Reread Mathews web page [email protected]" not 340


You are not getting it son!

IBO for any bow is measured at 70/30 the bow in question was measured at 60/29. if said bow could be set at IBO specs 70/30 it would be rated at 350. As the poster before said if you don't understand that then I have nothing else for you.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Actually I don't know why I'm getting into this but let's all agree ibo is 70 pounds at 30 inches. Now per mathews website the sdx is 330 at 29 inches and 60 pounds. Ok now bump that to 70 pounds and you get 340 right. Ok now go up to 30 draw length and that's 350..... But hey who cares let's let it come out and we can shoot it and really see


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Actually I don't know why I'm getting into this but let's all agree ibo is 70 pounds at 30 inches. Now per mathews website the sdx is 330 at 29 inches and 60 pounds. Ok now bump that to 70 pounds and you get 340 right. Ok now go up to 30 draw length and that's 350..... But hey who cares let's let it come out and we can shoot it and really see


Wow....Finally someone else that understands how it works. Same thing I've said a million times seems like but some just don't get it. Or don't want to. Like it or not it's how it works people.


----------



## Tripper (Oct 16, 2014)

DoubleTaxx, why aren't you out hunting with you beloved ZXT? Tagged out?


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

To add also I understand that the new sdx isn't supposed to be thirty inch draw, just up to 70 at 29 and approx 340 fps, but bump that on up to true ibo it would be approx 350


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Tripper said:


> DoubleTaxx, why aren't you out hunting with you beloved ZXT? Tagged out?



Actually at work right now. Only been in the woods a few times with no luck. Too many acorns on the ground everywhere here so the deer could be anywhere. Only way of really having a small chance is finding heavily used trails and wait. Luck of the draw. Also don't need tags. I have my own land to hunt on.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> to add also i understand that the new sdx isn't supposed to be thirty inch draw, just up to 70 at 29 and approx 340 fps, but bump that on up to true ibo it would be approx 350



ditto!


----------



## parker_l (Mar 21, 2007)

Not to fuel the fire, but im confused. if Mathews claims their bow shoots at 330 fps at 29"and 60lbs
Is that shooting a 300gr. Arrow? 
So at 29 and 70 it would be shooting the same fps with a 350gr. Arrow... right? I don't get where the extra 10fps comes from because you have to change the arrow weight.
Or is it that Mathews takes their readings at 60lbs. And 70lbs with the same gr arrow?


----------



## dlamb11 (Feb 27, 2014)

So the sdx in 70lb is replacing the chill. Good call on that from Mathews. 

Chillx is a hybrid,so they will introduce a new solo and a new dual. Possibly to fill gaps of taking away the target bows? 

Sounds like a solid game plan from Mathews on 2015.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

No on their website it says 330 ibo but has 29-60# in parentheses meaning they shot a 350 grain arrow at 26 inch 60 pounds and got 330


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

At least that's how I interpret it


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

Mathews chill sdx ibo rating would be 340 fps according to the standard, but it doesn't go to 30". It also only goes to 60 lbs, but that doesn't matter because you would use a 300 grain arrow when shooting 60 lbs. anyway. If the sdx went to 70lbs and 30" then ibo of 340 could be achieved. You don't add speed for poundage, whoever took the speed up from 60 - 70 lbs.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol no doubt I vote lets shoot it on the fifth and see for ourselves, we don't even know if the will put 70 pound limbs or not till it's released lol


----------



## parker_l (Mar 21, 2007)

Mathews chill sdx ibo rating would be 340 fps according to the standard, but it doesn't go to 30". It also only goes to 60 lbs, but that doesn't matter because you would use a 300 grain arrow when shooting 60 lbs. anyway. If the sdx went to 70lbs and 30" then ibo of 340 could be achieved. You don't add speed for poundage, whoever took the speed up from 60 - 70 lbs.<br/>

Thank you. That's what I thought


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyhow, I don't care about the dualcam's anyhow. Bring on some new Solocam's.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Doubletapxx, the numbers you and I used assumed the original sdx was tested with a 350 grain arrow, but if the original was tested at 300 then the 10 pounds would add 50 grains effective cancelling out the poundage increase. Therefore it would be 340fps


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Doubletapxx, the numbers you and I used assumed the original sdx was tested with a 350 grain arrow, but if the original was tested at 300 then the 10 pounds would add 50 grains effective cancelling out the poundage increase. Therefore it would be 340fps





It's kind of odd actually when I check the calculator now. That bow to get 330IBO @29"/60" would be 345IBO standards at 30/70. So in theory going to 30"draw/70lb weight would only be 345IBO. It add's up right. That bow is 345IBO it looks.


Check it for yourself. 

http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Doubletapxx, the numbers you and I used assumed the original sdx was tested with a 350 grain arrow, but if the original was tested at 300 then the 10 pounds would add 50 grains effective cancelling out the poundage increase. Therefore it would be 340fps


X2 I am assuming a 350 grain arrow was used but the more I think about it the manufacture would most likely select a 300 grain arrow to give a better speed rating.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

I just am hoping they blow it out of the water with some awesome gear


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just hope they stop only offering tiny bows for hunting. They need to look around and realize maybe they should offer different ata lengths besides 30 like everyone else. The longer chills are nice but I am ready for something new


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

I just don't get all the hate. I had a PSE. I loved my PSE, I had a hoyt, I loved my hoyt. Now I have a PSE AND a Mathews... And I love them both.


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah the hate is crazy I have a creed which a lot of people say is like the worst bow ever, me I love it and shoot it as good as anything else


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

It's this site. Very hoyt dominated, lots of elite snobs too. I don't see this ridiculous hate anywhere else, Mathews is the minority here


----------



## ryno529 (Apr 14, 2013)

It is weird people either love or hate Mathews on this site. Maybe it cause they have the largest fan base they also get the largest "haters" base? Mathews really is a good company they give a LOT back to the archery community and to people in need. It will be interesting to see what they come out with. It will take something really special to replace my X .


----------



## dukeofwails (Jan 10, 2011)

I personally don't love or hate Mathews. I love my Chill X... And I hate that it's back at the Mathews factory because it wouldn't hold a tune.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I could start a treD why I love my Mathews bow.and these guys search out Mathew threads and click to spread there negativity and hatred.if you don't care for Mathews bows that's fine.stay off there threads go share your joy on what you love.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm just waiting to see what innovative new string silencer they
Come up with. Can anything possibly beat the monkey tails?


----------



## ohio.bow.addict (Mar 25, 2013)

I have not heard about this yet, where did you find the info? If true sounds exciting!



highwaynorth said:


> I'm just waiting to see what innovative new string silencer they
> Come up with. Can anything possibly beat the monkey tails?


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

I also have a creed. Smoothest quietest bow I've shot. Love it.


----------



## Darkbain (Dec 15, 2012)

Unsure why the hate for any brand honestly. If someone was to go look in my bow room they would see two mathews, a Bowtech, a pse, and an Elite. Truth is I like them all for different reasons. Do i think all bow brands are created equal? Nope. Do I believe they all have their strengths and weaknesses? Yep. I am still in search of the one bow that is perfect for me. But until then I will enjoy archery to its fullest. Regardless of brand. The best thing we can do is love the sport, and the friends and memories we make while doing it.


----------



## Arrowflingr (Sep 16, 2014)

highwaynorth said:


> I'm just waiting to see what innovative new string silencer they
> Come up with. Can anything possibly beat the monkey tails?


Exploding Limbs, Finish flaking off limbs, flex guards breaking, and bows derailing because of shallow cam grooves.....those all beat the monkey tails!


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

ohio.bow.addict said:


> Lol no doubt I vote lets shoot it on the fifth and see for ourselves, we don't even know if the will put 70 pound limbs or not till it's released lol


You can order the SDX in 29" 70# today. They moved it to 70# about 3 weeks ago. 
As for all the back and forth about the 70# SDX, No way it would be 340...the chill r is 342 with a longer brace and longer ata. Shorter bows with the same specs will typically be faster. Look at the E32 and E35.


----------



## Gurkha (Oct 17, 2013)

perhaps it has something to do with the employee lay offs?


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> You can order the SDX in 29" 70# today. They moved it to 70# about 3 weeks ago.
> As for all the back and forth about the 70# SDX, No way it would be 340...the chill r is 342 with a longer brace and longer ata. Shorter bows with the same specs will typically be faster. Look at the E32 and E35.





It would actually IBO 345 on 29/70. The IBO is 345 for it to be shooting 330FPS at 29/60.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

DoubleTapxx said:


> It would actually IBO 345 on 29/70. The IBO is 345 for it to be shooting 330FPS at 29/60.


That seems a little more logical based on the specs of the SDX. I can't wait to see what the numbers actually are


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

Ryjax said:


> That seems a little more logical based on the specs of the SDX. I can't wait to see what the numbers actually are


Yeah that's what the bow would IBO on original standards. It's IBO is 345.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

DoubleTapxx said:


> It would actually IBO 345 on 29/70. The IBO is 345 for it to be shooting 330FPS at 29/60.


My interpretation of the IBO standard starts with base factor that must be maintained, regardless of draw weight, is the "5 grains per pound" rule..

The Chill SDX at 29/60 is "up to 330 fps"

...to test this bow, the arrow should be 300 grains in weight which would be the IBO standard of 5 grains per pound of bow weight.

IF a Chill SDX is bumped up to 29/70, the arrow weight would be 350 grains. Simply bumping up the max draw weight of the SDX from 60lb to 70lb is not going to equal a gain of 10 to 15 fps because the arrow weight is adjust to 350 grains, thus maintaining the IBO standard of 5grain per lb of draw weight.

Using the "Chill R" as a yardstick, because it has basically the same cam system as the SDX...the CHILL R-is rated at 342fps at 30/70.
The SDX at 29/70-subtract -10 fps due to the loss of 1" of draw length and we get 332 fps.

Remember, the basic guideline that does not change in the IBO formula is the use of an arrow that weighs 5 grains per lb.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

sittingbull said:


> My interpretation of the IBO standard starts with base factor that must be maintained, regardless of draw weight, is the "5 grains per pound" rule..
> 
> The Chill SDX at 29/60 is "up to 330 fps"
> 
> ...


While your info is sound, we have to remember the SDX has a shorter brace and is shorter ATA. Both of those variables will increase speeds typically, so it SHOULD be faster than the chill r


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

For the SDX to perform at 330fps at 29/60 it would need a 345IBO at 30"/70lb standard. 


Check for yourself. 

http://backcountrybowhunting.com/articles/calc/


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

Ryjax said:


> While your info is sound, we have to remember the SDX has a shorter brace and is shorter ATA. Both of those variables will increase speeds typically, so it SHOULD be faster than the chill r


It can't be faster because the SDX is not offered in a 30" draw.

Now for comparison purposes, using the Chill R as a "general guidline" (30/70, IBO 342)...IF the SDX were offered in a 30" draw you could add 10fps.

Yep, the brace height is 1/8" less...so add 1 or 2 fps...yep the ATA is shorter on the SDX...add another 2fps...what do you get?

We are splitting some real fine hairs here...you could just look at the IBO rating on the Chill R and add a couple of fps and you should be real close IF THE SDX was offered in a 30/70 spec.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

sittingbull said:


> It can't be faster because the SDX is not offered in a 30" draw.
> 
> Now for comparison purposes, using the Chill R as a "general guidline" (30/70, IBO 342)...IF the SDX were offered in a 30" draw you could add 10fps.
> 
> ...


You are correct. I should have prefaced my comments by saying IF the SDX was offered in 30" draw. I was trying to compare them apples to apples (70/30) which would get you around ~350fps give or take +/- 5 fps


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

With the bow getting 330FPS at 29/60" the bow IBO's 345 at 30/70.


----------



## mzy05858 (Jun 20, 2014)

erichall84 said:


> In my opinion mathews makes the best looking and functioning bows out there, and the only thing im really hoping for is a 32 to 35 ata solocam maybe a creed xl or something similar. So many mathews haters.. I think a lot of people are just mad that mathews bows always shoot so well and no other manufacturer can make a better bow.. haha


If they come out with a longer solocam 33"+ I may have to branch out a little from Bear and buy one.


----------



## Ryjax (Mar 3, 2014)

DoubleTapxx said:


> With the bow getting 330FPS at 29/60" the bow IBO's 345 at 30/70.


Cool


----------



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

DoubleTapxx said:


> For the SDX to perform at 330fps at 29/60 it would need a 345IBO at 30"/70lb standard.
> 
> 
> Check for yourself.
> ...


That would be an arrow speed calculator NOT an IBO calculator!!!


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

thought I'd check to see who won the argument........

anyway, 5 days until the launch, any new rumors?


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

rattlinman said:


> thought I'd check to see who won the argument........
> 
> anyway, 5 days until the launch, any new rumors?


Only info I could get was two new bows within days and a few more at the ATA.


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Their web page has dropped lots of bows. This year looks to be very interesting. I would like a 33"-34" ata true 340fps ibo and draw length solocam with a limb stop please.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

camosolo said:


> Their web page has dropped lots of bows. This year looks to be very interesting.


Huh! When I look at their site I have a different reaction, I feet sad for them. Hearing they're laying off also is not positive. Seems like they may not be doing so good right now. Hopefully they will be coming out with some impressive new bows soon.


----------



## liverlover (Jan 29, 2010)

If any of those people that got let go is a member here on AT can you please spill the beans? I am sure they know what is in the works.


----------



## Jellymon (Jun 19, 2010)

I heard they're going to revolutionize the industry his year.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Hoyt and Bowtech may frustrate their efforts in that. I'm hoping so for their sake.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

How has Hoyt wowed any one with a adjustable cable slide


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Jellymon said:


> I heard they're going to revolutionize the industry his year.


I always love that one! Lol


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

JimmyP said:


> How has Hoyt wowed any one with a adjustable cable slide


Perhaps not, but what exactly do you expect from these bow companies 365 days since the last new bow?


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

Let's hope mathews comes out with something really nice , so far I'm a little disappointed in the 2015s . Hoyt a flex guard and cage whoopie , bowtech bolt on cage shoot through really! Elite slower and more SHOOTABLE give it a rest ! Same old pse stuff no valley ,new name , bear , slower and shorter clone ! I hope mathews blows em out of the water !


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

Angel King said:


> Perhaps not, but what exactly do you expect from these bow companies 365 days since the last new bow?


An Atomic390 would be impressive.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Doebuster said:


> Let's hope mathews comes out with something really nice , so far I'm a little disappointed in the 2015s . Hoyt a flex guard and cage whoopie , bowtech bolt on cage shoot through really! Elite slower and more SHOOTABLE give it a rest ! Same old pse stuff no valley ,new name , bear , slower and shorter clone ! I hope mathews blows em out of the water !


um.........allrighty then


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

Angel King said:


> Perhaps not, but what exactly do you expect from these bow companies 365 days since the last new bow?


I not bashing Hoyt or others they all make great bows I don't think there is going to be any big changes .i love the chill x but for a true target bow it's 35 axl to axl. If they made it longer it would be just a little better nothing big.i personally not worried about hunting bows any thing will kill a deer.i just shot elite new victory.did it wow me no but is it a improve ment over the 35 yes .there are no magic fixes only tiny improvements .i have been dicipointed in the last few years with Mathews new bows.rumer has it there going to wow us with something big ,I hope so,but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

I think a lot of people are tired of looking at the gridlock risers. They are hoping for a new look with a Mathews logo attached.


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

From that pic that floated on here for a few hours, the gridlock is here for a while.


----------



## Reco111 (Dec 16, 2011)

Heard they were coming out with a new waffle shaped riser. Any truth to this?


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope so I like waffles butt the main thing can it hit a 12 at fifty yards


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

The "waffle" riser sure is better looking than any other design from any company I've seen. If it would have been some other company came up with the gridlock riser it would have been breakthrough and the most amazing design ever. But since Mathews done it that makes it garbage., Cracks me up.


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

It's innovative. But has been around a long time. Most people like change. Regardless of company.


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

I heard they are coming out with a bow that, if sighted in, will kill a deer, elk or any animal you like to hunt when you put the correct pin on the kill zone and release an arrow.


----------



## Junior73 (Dec 21, 2007)

VAbowman said:


> They need to make a new Helium. Love that bow.


I agree! I'd love to see a Heli-m with a Creed/Creed XS idler wheel!


----------



## Angel King (Jun 29, 2014)

Arbowhunter32 said:


> I heard they are coming out with a bow that, if sighted in, will kill a deer, elk or any animal you like to hunt when you put the correct pin on the kill zone and release an arrow.


And it will have a guided arrow that will lock on the animal with a heat speaking tip. It's gonna be a game changer. Lol


----------



## Arbowhunter32 (Sep 9, 2013)

Angel King said:


> And it will have a guided arrow that will lock on the animal with a heat speaking tip. It's gonna be a game changer. Lol


Still wouldn't be good enough lol


----------



## florida life (Sep 28, 2014)

People complain way to much about bows. Go back to a recurve for a year so you respect the bows today. Pretty soon they will be like guns just point and shoot aND wathe it die


----------



## ChuckA84 (Mar 19, 2012)

ChuckA84 said:


> I just looked up trademark applications under mathews and on 7-31-14 they applied for 3 trademarks for "HTR", "TRG", and "NO CAM ST" and listed them all as archery bows.


Well folks...looks like I called it over a month ago! lol


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

erdman41 said:


> No Cam String Track Technology


Someone said this over a month a go lol


----------



## patiodadio (Jan 7, 2013)

I read on another forum that Mathews had been sold and was under new ownership. Anyone know if this is true ?


.


----------



## DoubleTapxx (Jan 11, 2013)

I want an HTR. Went and checked one out today. It's insane.


----------



## bigrobc (Aug 10, 2011)

I just checked out a htr and the cable sleeve was touching the bottom wheel at rest. I'm a big mathews man but this new bow has me scratchin my head. Haven't shot one yet either but not in the market anyway. Time will tell


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

DoubleTapxx said:


> One final thought on the sdx deal. If the bow was only available in 27" draw and 70lb the bow would ibo at 320fps with those specs, still would ibo at 350 if it were 30" draw. No matter how you slice it the bow would do 350ibo at 30" 70lb. If you dont get that you need help. IBO standard is 30" and 70lb. Like or not it is what it is. The bow will do 350IBO specs. How can a dealer not even understand ibo specs? Wow..........
> 
> Right now it's IBO speed would be 350 with 70lb and 30" draw.



Just for you Double Tapxx

I just got the 70lb SDX and put it through the crono @ 29/70 W/347gr arrow.......330-331fps
only tied on nock on string

Would anyone else like a slice of the crap he serves


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bownazi said:


> Just for you Double Tapxx
> 
> I just got the 70lb SDX and put it through the crono @ 29/70 W/347gr arrow.......330-331fps
> only tied on nock on string
> ...


How do you have a 70 pound sdx? I thought it only went up to 60. On the site it only goes up to 60, maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Lil_d (Aug 24, 2014)

goodoleboy11 said:


> How do you have a 70 pound sdx? I thought it only went up to 60. On the site it only goes up to 60, maybe I'm missing something


They added 70# limbs as a option for the sdx this year


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lil_d said:


> They added 70# limbs as a option for the sdx this year


Ah I see, I wonder why it's not listed on the site as an option


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Ah I see, I wonder why it's not listed on the site as an option


They will...right now they want everything to be about the HTR


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bownazi said:


> They will...right now they want everything to be about the HTR


Right but still the sdx is considerably more of a niche bow for women or short draw archers. If that was the case they wouldn't put up any info for the chill x pro


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Right but still the sdx is considerably more of a niche bow for women or short draw archers. If that was the case they wouldn't put up any info for the chill x pro


The SDX was introduced last year as a woman's bow and only up to 60lb so as not to hurt Chill sales......the X pro is not a short ATA hunting bow....that is the case


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bownazi said:


> The SDX was introduced last year as a woman's bow and only up to 60lb so as not to hurt Chill sales......the X pro is not a short ATA hunting bow....that is the case


Putting 70 pound limbs as an option for the sdx would do absolutely zero to hurt the no cams sales lol


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goodoleboy11 said:


> Putting 70 pound limbs as an option for the sdx would do absolutely zero to hurt the no cams sales lol


And you base your expert opinion on what facts.....when you become a dealer and let your customers shoot both...you will know what I know


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bownazi said:


> And you base your expert opinion on what facts.....when you become a dealer and let your customers shoot both...you will know what I know


I base it off the fact that the sdx is a niche bow. The no cam has a broader range of shooters and uses. I have a good friend hat is a dealer, I'm around sales of these bows all the time. So try again nazi


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goodoleboy11 said:


> I base it off the fact that the sdx is a niche bow. The no cam has a broader range of shooters and uses. I have a good friend hat is a dealer, I'm around sales of these bows all the time. So try again nazi


Really and you had to find out from me that they now make 70lb limbs for the SDX...us dealers knew that for months...you dealer is not that good of a friend...or he didn't know


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bownazi said:


> Really and you had to find out from me that they now make 70lb limbs for the SDX...us dealers knew that for months...you dealer is not that good of a friend...or he didn't know


Nope, don't sell enough of them to care. I've heard about it for a long time, didn't think it was official. Don't tell me how my friendship is, haha what a tool. Move along dude, you argue over the dumbest crap


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

goodoleboy11 said:


> How do you have a 70 pound sdx? I thought it only went up to 60. On the site it only goes up to 60, maybe I'm missing something



Yep you are missing something


----------



## goodoleboy11 (Apr 23, 2013)

bownazi said:


> Yep you are missing something


Haha just when I thought you couldn't post something more pointless or stupid


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

For 2015, the SDX is offered with 70 lb limbs. 

SCFox


----------



## fourts (Sep 12, 2013)

bownazi said:


> Just for you Double Tapxx
> 
> I just got the 70lb SDX and put it through the crono @ 29/70 W/347gr arrow.......330-331fps
> only tied on nock on string
> ...


I'm sure he still don't get it!!!


----------



## bownazi (Mar 8, 2009)

fourts said:


> I'm sure he still don't get it!!!


I know it's sad but he really thinks that he has it all figured out


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'd say its safe to say Mathews delivered this year.


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

SCFox said:


> For 2015, the SDX is offered with 70 lb limbs.
> 
> SCFox


Seriously? I had not heard that.

I wonder why they are going that route?


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Absolutely! Couldn't agree more.


----------



## bghunter7777 (Aug 14, 2014)

Why is the sdx not listed on the website in 70#


----------

